# Mongoose Blackcomb Owners Only Please:)



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

The fully loaded Mongoose Blackcomb is as tough as they come, with a 4-bar vertical spring dual suspension that just gobbles bumps for breakfast. EZ Fire shifters let you adjust to terrain changes with quick, precise shifting. And ProMax disc brakes provide sure stopping in even the muddiest, sloppiest conditions.

Specifications:

* Frame type: 4-bar vertical spring aluminum dual suspension frame
* Frame material: Aluminum for light weight and durability
* Suspension fork: RST Capa-T6; coil/MCU spring, non-adjustable 75mm
* Rear suspension: Adjustable coil
* Shifting: 24-speed Shimano gearing with EZ Fire shifters
* Stem: 25.4 ahead stem
* Handlebars: Alloy MTB rise
* Front Derailleur: Shimano C050
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Altus
* Brakes: Front and rear Promax mechanical Dual Disc
* Wheels: 26" 36-spoke black anodized alloy rims; alloy QR disc hubs
* Gears: Suntour XCC 28/38/48; Shimano HG30 11-28T
* Tires: Kenda 26" x 2.1"
* Pedals: Mongoose MTB
* Seat: WTB Speed-V
* MOZO Vibe E fork to smooth out front impacts

*Hey Mongoose Blackcomb owners.*
*I've been researching this bicycle and looking for your input. Upgrade information, change gearing, etc..Post a picture of your sweet ride.
Please don't reply to this thread if you're only just a LBS snob who doesn't like this bike. I've already heard everything from that "type" of person.
Thank you Mongoose Blackcomb Owners, have a great ride*


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

It's only $300 dollars dude. You don't need to research for 8 months to buy it, especially considering anything anyone tells you that you disagree with you just ignore. Go away.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

nachomc said:


> It's only $300 dollars dude. You don't need to research for 8 months to buy it, especially considering anything anyone tells you that you disagree with you just ignore. Go away.


*go break a leg*
can you not read the subject?
If you have no interest in this bicycle don't bother the thread man.
I'll research anything for as long as I wish!!
_A prime example of LBS snob attitude._
I'm glad people in my city don't have that type of attitude.


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't like that bike.
You can get a better bike at the Local Bike Shop.

On edit: I found several nice Moongooses you can get at LBS.

Teocali Super.










Or something on a tighter budget.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinBicycle said:


> *go break a leg*





















Already got you beat..












KevinBicycle said:


> _A prime example of LSB snob attitude._
> I'm glad people in my city don't have that type of attitude.


It's LBS and I'm just glad you're not in my city.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you honestly think that anybody dumb enough to buy that bike would be able to power up a computer, let alone find their way to this website?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

upNdown, meet KevinBicycle..


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Would I be a snob if I told you "you could get a much better bike at an LBS for the same price"? If so well...

You could get a much better bike at an LBS for the same price.

(and it wont suck OR break the first time you take it out)


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Guess I could be considered an "LBS snob" (every bike I've purchased since I was around 15 has been from an LBS)....but I am all about smoking deals found elsewhere.

Case in point: my friend's Ironhorse. He purchased his Ironhorse hardtail from Dicks Sporting Goods here in FL. Came with a stout (yet relatively light) steel frame, great components, and a great front fork for the package price. Price tag was maybe $20-40 more than what you are spending. That is one hell of a deal on a bike that will take whatever you can throw at it AND is pretty much infinitely upgradable. Ends up being a great starter bike that will grow with you.

This Mongoose just reminds me of every Next or Schwinn full suspension bike I see rolling around my town. Most of them never see offroad duty yet their drivetrain is toast and the rear suspension severely sags. Most of the components on this bike are name brand, but bottom of the barrel and somewhat fragile. They don't leave much room for growth/expansion as your skill level increases. For $300-400 you honestly aren't going to find a quality brand new full suspension bike that will last through a season of off road adventures. 

In the end it is your dime and your life on the line. Do what you think is best. My .02


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

I'm glad you like the bike you have contemplated buying. The truth is you're not going to find many people out there in the world that absolutely adore this bike and have amazing things to say about it. Really, if you like it that much, just spend the money on it! After all it's a department store bike, it's "worth" just getting if you like it that much. Also, you should've posted this in other manufacturers to avoid flaming... which is already occurring. I'm not to sure who these LBS "snobs" are, but heck it's the truth, this bike is running Alivio, it's an ok beginner bike but nothing more. Anyways Good Day to you Sir...

**Sits back and watches the flames roll in...**

PS I don't buy from my LBS I shop ONLINE!!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Please don't reply to this thread if you're only just a LBS snob who doesn't like this bike. I've already heard everything from that "type" of person.
Tha't's what I'm saying... "if you don't like this bike, please don't reply"

I've heard people say that bicyclers are the nicest people...They haven't read these forums. Not on these forums. I bet these LBS snobs act like that on the trail too. Not on my trails.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinBicycle said:


> "if you don't like this bike, please don't reply"


:lol: Thank you for proving my point. If someone doesn't agree with you, you don't want to listen. Just go buy the bike already since you're not going to listen to anything negative about it.


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> Please don't reply to this thread if you're only just a LBS snob who doesn't like this bike. I've already heard everything from that "type" of person.
> Tha't's what I'm saying... "if you don't like this bike, please don't reply"
> 
> I've heard people say that bicyclers are the nicest people...They haven't read these forums. Not on these forums. I bet these LBS snobs act like that on the trail too. Not on my trails.


I'm not acting like a "snob" I am a very nice person if you just got to know me  but I'm just trying to help you out too, if you like it that much just go out and get it! It's not the best bang for your buck or the best components or weight for a beginner bike, but hey it's your money, I don't want you to waste it... and please stop with the LBS stuff... I don't even shop at one...

Anyways whatever I won't post anymore... just trying to help... I went down that road before and regretted it... just trying to help, get yourself a nice hardtail!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sad thing is most people posting in here are trying to help you.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Your trails?*



KevinBicycle said:


> Please don't reply to this thread if you're only just a LBS snob who doesn't like this bike. I've already heard everything from that "type" of person.
> Tha't's what I'm saying... "if you don't like this bike, please don't reply"
> 
> I've heard people say that bicyclers are the nicest people...They haven't read these forums. Not on these forums. I bet these LBS snobs act like that on the trail too. Not on my trails.


I've ridden with a bunch of MORC members from Duluth. And based on your definition, they're most certainly "LBS" snobs. They don't ride department store bikes and they purchase their mountain bikes from bike specific dealers.

I have no opinion on this bike other than it's not intended for off road use. Since this is the case, it's not a mountain bike. And this is a mountain bike forum. So I'm not sure why you're soliciting opinions about a sidewalk/paved trail bike on a mountain bike forum?

A rock crawler and a Ford Taurus both have a motor, a steering wheel and 4 tires. I wouldn't use the Taurus on the Slickrock Trail in Moab. I wouldn't use a Rock Crawler on an Interstate road trip across Kansas. Two "cars" for two different purposes. I don't use my FS mountain bike to commute across town. I don't use my road bike on singletrack. I wouldn't spend money on the bike you're wanting people to approve because it doesn't have a real, intended use. It's a sidewalk bike with some mountain bike like features. It's impractical and illogical.

So you and I are on the same page, I have two mountain bikes and one road bike. None of which I've purchased from my LBS.


----------



## srey (May 17, 2006)

Hi. I am not a LBS snob. I build my own bikes and maintain them myself. That being said, I propose that we do exactly as Kevin has asked. Don't respond to his thread. When he sees that there aren't any people to respond with reviews of his bike He will see what we are talking about.

To Kevin,

We are expressing our concerns based on our own experiences. We are trying to explain that cheap bikes like that are not servicable as off-road bikes. The $200 or whatever they are asking is not a huge investment. Buy the bike and prove us wrong. If it works and you can review your bike objectively then do it. You should just know that you are swimming against the tide of experience here. That being said, ride on and let's all have fun on our bikes. I love bikes!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

ok, what I was trying to do here... if you would please refer to the original post.... was to gather information from Mongoose Blackcomb owners only. I'm researching information on this bicycle as well as a few others. But I was looking for input only from Mongoose Blackcomb owners.
The LBS shoppers say "if you like it, hurry up and buy it, if you don't like it dis it, if you want a better bike go to a LBS." Did I mention that every LBS shopper says the same thing? I'm just simply trying to do the research on this bicycle. Sorry to sound silly for those of you who were truely just trying to be helpful, but I've already heard all of this. If I wanted to buy a bicycle at a LBS, I would. I can get one at cost. Anyway, as you can read here, I am simply looking for Mongoose Blackcomb owners to reply to this thread with their information.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

If you can get a better bike for cost at an LBS, why are you so hard for this walmart bike?

Also, if you've heard the same thing from everyone who cycles seriously, maybe you should take a step back, pull your head out and accept that other people know more about the subject than you.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Get real....*



KevinBicycle said:


> ok, what I was trying to do here... if you would please refer to the original post.... was to gather information from Mongoose Blackcomb owners only. I'm researching information on this bicycle as well as a few others. But I was looking for input only from Mongoose Blackcomb owners.
> The LBS shoppers say "if you like it, hurry up and buy it, if you don't like it dis it, if you want a better bike go to a LBS." Did I mention that every LBS shopper says the same thing? I'm just simply trying to do the research on this bicycle. Sorry to sound silly for those of you who were truely just trying to be helpful, but I've already heard all of this. If I wanted to buy a bicycle at a LBS, I would. I can get one at cost. Anyway, as you can read here, I am simply looking for Mongoose Blackcomb owners to reply to this thread with their information.


First, suggesting that_ every_ LBS shopper says the same thing is simply incorrect.

You're not "doing research on this bike". You're asking people on a mountain biking website to validate your opinion on a bike that isn't a mountain bike.

You can get a bike from a LBS at cost? At cost? Really? Why are you looking to pay retail for a sidewalk bike if you can obtain a mountain bike at cost?


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

y'know, i was wrong.. ive been looking at that bike and have realized that its a pretty super ride. the welds look clean as hell, the suspension design is flawless, the components are unbelievably durable and reliable and the frame is a true work of art. If i had room for another bike, I would probably drive on down to walmart and throw down my sack of nickels and come home a happy boy. buy it and huck it off the biggest jump you can and show these LSB snobs they ain't all that. Git er done!!!!


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

wow!

I don't think there are any "Mongoose Blackcomb Owners" on this entire forum... That is why you haven't gotten a response from one... I'm not an LBS snob, I order most of my parts online and tool away in my garage, but you are indeed better off NOT buying that thing... Everyone who has posted above atleast knows good components when they see them... I don't believe you could call those anywhere near mediocre components.

******my post is highly hypocritical since I have advocated (many times) not flaming other peoples choices of bikes... It is their own bike and they are going to ride it*****

However, this pile of metalized vomit







deserves to be flamed







with the utmost disrespect! May an army of violent LBS snobs







flame your crappy piece of crap back to the crappy Xmart it came from!

I fart in your general direction... and now begone you silly Englishman or I shall taunt you a second time!


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

PS: is this OP legit???

good read: http://www.dirtworld.com/productreviews/details.asp?id=7713&rn=5&rt=4


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> ok, what I was trying to do here... if you would please refer to the original post.... was to gather information from Mongoose Blackcomb owners only. I'm researching information on this bicycle as well as a few others. But I was looking for input only from Mongoose Blackcomb owners.
> The LBS shoppers say "if you like it, hurry up and buy it, if you don't like it dis it, if you want a better bike go to a LBS." Did I mention that every LBS shopper says the same thing? I'm just simply trying to do the research on this bicycle. Sorry to sound silly for those of you who were truely just trying to be helpful, but I've already heard all of this. If I wanted to buy a bicycle at a LBS, I would. I can get one at cost. Anyway, as you can read here, I am simply looking for Mongoose Blackcomb owners to reply to this thread with their information.


Nobody on this site owns that bike or they would have replied. Buy it, take it for a ride and hopefully it will not break. Happy riding


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been riding bicycle for over 30 years almost everyday. The only reason I go to the LBS is to visit with friends (that work there) or to pick up needed parts. I am trying not to buy a bike there. Alright we have purchased one Specialized Hard Rock there, but I will not buy a LBS bike for me to ride. Did I mention that I ride almost everyday?


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Mistake #1: Telling people who don't own a certain POS bike to stay out of a thread located on a public forum dedicated to mountain bikers.

Mistake #2. Calling people snobs.

Mistake #3. Claiming you can get a better bike at wholesale, and not doing it.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I've been riding bicycle for over 30 years almost everyday. The only reason I go to the LBS is to visit with friends (that work there) or to pick up needed parts. I am trying not to buy a bike there. Alright we have purchased one Specialized Hard Rock there, but I will not buy a LBS bike for me to ride. Did I mention that I ride almost everyday?


there is a reason why SRAM sells a rear Derailleur for $200... and that a pair of Avid Juicy 7's cost more than your whole bike... and that if you wreck a wheel you'll pay atleast half the price of the bike to replace it... and that your shifters will need constant adjusment... and blah blah blah...:madman:

30yrs huh? have you taken it off any sweet jumps?

Tina! Eat your ham... gosh!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin,

I did not own this bike exactly, but I have had two bikes of very similar design (FS mongoose from walmart) with similar components.

I bent the rims on the 1st bike on my trip out on just an easy trail. I didn't ride hard and didn't hit any rocks head on. Just a leisurely ride on an easy wide groomed trail in southeast Ohio.

The 2nd bike was given to me by my brother when he moved. It was a FS mongoose that he paid $250 for at wally world. I was riding it in a state park. Hit one small ramp and got about 3 ft of air and when I landed the rear shock shattered into about 3 pieces and the seat post went off to the side and the back of my leg sliced across the seat post area. I had a cut (deep enough to require stitches!) from the back of my knee up to the bottom of my ass cheek. I couldn't ride the bike back the 1.5 miles to get to my jeep and had to walk the junker out while bleeding profusely. I never again road a department store bike. I am not a bike snob. I bought my first real bike from dick's (Iron horse) and road it all through college. I just recently bought a trek 4300 for the same price almost as what my brother paid for the mongoose that almost sliced my hamstring. 

I will be picking up a trek 6000 or 6500 in a month or two for around 700 (for the 6000) or 900 (for the 6500) plus 2 years free service and 10% off future accessories. There are a lot of perks to buying from the LBS. It's not snobbery. It's just economical and safe. I have saved probably over $100 in the past year with my 10% discount and I got better stuff than I could have got at Dick's or Walmart, so I really wouldn't have saved much money by going to a box store. 

Kevin I am not trying to be a jerk by any means and most of the people here are not trying to be *******s. Everyone just has road a walmart bike off road and it's very dangerous and they just want to safe you money and bodily harm/injury.

Sorry to post here without owning the specific bike you mentioned, but with 2 wally world mongoose bikes in my past, I think I can voice a pretty seasoned opinion on this subject.

Good luck with whatever your purchase is and be careful.


----------



## srey (May 17, 2006)

Just one question, Kevin. What do you have against LBS's. You have friends that work there and you refuse to buy a bike from them? I just don't understand. You don't have to patronize a shop to enjoy our sport, but having reliable equipment is key to continuing your love affair with bikes. LBS's are just a convenient source of quality equipment.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

i think it's a troll...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

havnmonkey said:


> i think it's a troll...


I was thinking that earlier actually.

You should change your sig to say buy the mongoose blackcomb :lol:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> i think it's a troll...


I would bet on it. If someone had 30 years of experience they would not be considering a wal-mart bike and they would just shop at another bike shop or buy online. That's what I would do now and I've only been seriously in the sport a couple of years.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*and...*



nachomc said:


> I was thinking that earlier actually.
> 
> You should change your sig to say buy the mongoose blackcomb :lol:


you can take it off some sweet jumps.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I've heard people say that bicyclers are the nicest people...They haven't read these forums. Not on these forums. I bet these LBS snobs act like that on the trail too. Not on my trails.


Just to prove I'm not a "LBS snob" that acts like a jackarse on the trail I'll make sure I stop enjoying my fun, relaxing, stress relieving ride to pull out my first aid kit and tend to your wounds while waiting on a rescue copter because your wonderful "not intended for offroad use" toy basically exploded on the trail and caused a massive wreck....

O wait....I'd do that for anyone anyway. Darn, guess I'm not doing anything special then, other than trying to keep you from being in that situation to begin with...


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

nachomc said:


> You should change your sig to say buy the mongoose blackcomb :lol:


heh heh heh


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

I do have a couple of LBS super light road bikes Miyata and a Trek, but I didn't purchase either brand new at a LBS and don't ride either of them much. Purchased them used and debadged them so that they don't look so LBSish. I prefer to just ride my rigid MTN bicycle that I parted together ten years ago. That is one thing I like about the way the Blockcomb looks, unique.and LBS people will know that it's not a LBS bicycle.




hvnmonkey, I loved that movie!!
are you gonna finish your tots? Can I have em?


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

no get your own!!!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

> Purchased them used and debadged them so that they don't look so LBSish.


There it is! The hypocritical statement I was waiting for. You call people bike snobs, but yet by trying to be "unique" or "special" you think you are better than everyone else.

It's like the people who own mac computers and then look down their noses on people who don't and then you have the people who own pc's and look down on Mac users and call mac users "snobs", "richies", or "trendies"

You keep tauting your experience. If I had that much experience I'd just buy the damn bike and try it myself. Just don't hate people for going to their LBS.

I go to them because I like to support local businesses and they sell good stuff at comparable prices that I can get them online.

I always price compare and my LBS is always dead on with any internet deal I can scare up and they usually price match for me because they know I bring them a lot of business.

Please don't be a hater. Buy the bike. For the price you can easily try it out, and if you hate you can take it to the metal scrapper and get some cash back. It's what I did with my 2 mongoose wally world bikes I destroyed!


----------



## srey (May 17, 2006)

So you're a non-conformist and want to be an individual?


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea and you can take the Blackcomb off some sweet jumps...

Just make sure you videotape them for proof of this bikes superiority.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

havnmonkey said:


> heh heh heh


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Kevin, sorry if you have taken offense to any of these remarks in this, or the other thread. I think any attitude you percieved from the posters is mostly because we are all concerned for your safety and don't want to see you spend money on something substandard. Not because you are being pushed into buying from an LBS.

You don't have to buy from an LBS if that is your deal. I bought my most recent bike online, and won't hesitate to buy from the company again. And I work in a bike shop. Does that make me a bike snob, I dunno. Does that make me anti LBS, no it makes me "anti spend too much money".


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

I might like the way a fresh, steaming pile of poo looks sitting on my neighbors freshly cut grass silhouetted by an early spring sunrise... but that doesn't mean I'm going to ride it down the local trail...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*We're on opposite ends of the spectrum....*



KevinBicycle said:


> I do have a couple of LBS super light road bikes Miyata and a Trek, but I didn't purchase either brand new at a LBS and don't ride either of them much. Purchased them used and debadged them so that they don't look so LBSish. I prefer to just ride my rigid MTN bicycle that I parted together ten years ago. That is one thing I like about the way the Blockcomb looks, unique.and LBS people will know that it's not a LBS bicycle.
> 
> hvnmonkey, I loved that movie!!
> are you gonna finish your tots? Can I have em?


So you have a couple nice bikes that you took the labeling off so that you could look urban and core (in Duluth)? Wow, you're cool and urban hip. If you were to only ride fixed and wear nothing but wool and flannel, you'd be the height of hip.

When I lived in Chicago and commuted, I had a POS bike that I wrapped in duct tape so that it looked like a bigger POS with the hope that it wouldn't get jacked with or stolen. So that get me in to the urban hip club?

One of my mountain bikes has no badges at all. It cost me a tad more than $300 but hopefully that gets me in to the urban hip club.

Seriously, if you want opinions good opinions on a crappy bike, you're not in the right place.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

That's a sweet bike, Ken


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that's a sweet looking set o' spinners!!! just gave me some inspiration... thanks Ken!!!


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

what kinda frame is that ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Some more if you like....*



havnmonkey said:


> Now that's a sweet looking set o' spinners!!! just gave me some inspiration... thanks Ken!!!


And to keep on topic, a question. Would you ride a Mongoose Blackcomb on this trail.....


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*This one?*

Where's Waldo....


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> And to keep on topic, a question. Would you ride a Mongoose Blackcomb on this trail.....


I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How about this one?*

Perhaps? Maybe? How long would it last?


----------



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

upNdown said:


> Do you honestly think that anybody dumb enough to buy that bike would be able to power up a computer, let alone find their way to this website?


bwahhhhaaahahaha!

i don't think theres a person on mtbr that has a blackcomb...or anyone that admits to having one!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Finally... A Blackcomb worthy trail...*

Yes? Sure? Except this is the start of a pretty epic trail.....


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Get real....*

As in "real" mountain biking. A department store bike won't hold up at 30+ mph down rocky singletrack....


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

*Did some research for Kevin*

Kevin-

I did a search for Mongoose Blackcomb for ya.....here are topics that might be of interest to you:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=288993

http://forums.mtbr.com/archive/index.php/t-375411.html

Just the two. Well and yours, but that does not count.

Also please note that there are no reviews of this bike in the MTBR review section. That in itself speaks volumes to me. The silence is deafening.

But as others have said....you have already made up your mind, so if you want this bike, go pick it up. Have fun and come back and tell us your experiences.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Is the point made?*

I can go on, if you like? This is mountain biking.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

KevinTroll........that bike was made for you, enjoy


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Retrotec...*



EclipseRoadie said:


> what kinda frame is that ken


Made by Curtis Inglis. He builds a sweet bike....

http://ingliscycles.com/bikes/retrotec_home.php


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Let's discuss business ethics for a minute. People criticize Specialized (not sparking up that debate), but Wal-mart is far worse. The way they treat their employees (both in terms of pay as well as benefits) is horrendous.

It appears that you have an aversion to "LBS bikes" because of the reputation you seem to think they give you. While at the same time you'll proudly display your 45# Wal-mart bike which represents everything negative Wal-mart stands for. So forgive us "LBS snobs" who don't spend $300 supporting the Wal-mart machine.

I hope you enjoy riding your new Blackcomb on the paved trails in your area. Don't expect to take it up any hills. It's not geared for it...



Walmart.com said:


> *Gears:* Suntour XCC 28/38/48; Shimano HG30 11-28T


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok guys, don't kill me for posting a link to another bike forum but this will help Mr. Bicycle with the information he desires. It actually has posts from people who bought the Mongoose Blackcomb and some of the reviews are actually in favor of it.

http://forums.bicycling.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/437104037/m/604106037

Two years ago when I was looking to get back into cycling I knew I wanted an FS bike so I went to every place in town that sold bikes including Target and Walmart. I looked at the Blackcomb and the XR 250 before heading to the dreaded LBS and being suckered into buying a nice Haro Shift. The LBS didn't tell me that I'd fall in love with mountain biking and spend lots of money on accessories and needless upgrades (needless for my kind of riding anyways) when I could have bought the Blackcomb and hated everything about it then I would have given up on the sport and actually have some money in the bank. And for the record I buy some things online and some things at my LBS just because I appreciate the knowledge they have and that they have passed it on to me freely.

Man, I wish I'd thought of a snappy online name like Mr. Bicycle. Then I could be MikeBike and I'm sure I'd have a lot more friends on this site. Alas!

Soccerdude


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

give it up guys, its a troll.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> ok, what I was trying to do here... if you would please refer to the original post.... was to gather information from Mongoose Blackcomb owners only. I'm researching information on this bicycle as well as a few others. But I was looking for input only from Mongoose Blackcomb owners.
> The LBS shoppers say "if you like it, hurry up and buy it, if you don't like it dis it, if you want a better bike go to a LBS." Did I mention that every LBS shopper says the same thing? I'm just simply trying to do the research on this bicycle. Sorry to sound silly for those of you who were truely just trying to be helpful, but I've already heard all of this. If I wanted to buy a bicycle at a LBS, I would. I can get one at cost. Anyway, as you can read here, I am simply looking for Mongoose Blackcomb owners to reply to this thread with their information.


You don't seem to want to listen to anything but positive things about this bike, so why don't you just go buy it, ride it, then come back for a real bike when you're ready to admit we were right about it. My best riding buddy has one of these. I've ridden it. The front fork is shot, the disc brakes suck worse than the V-brakes on my trek, the rear suspension bobs with every pedal stroke and wastes all your energy, both of the wheels go out of true with the slightest bump, the pedals broke the 2nd time he rode it, the bottom bracket seal is oozing grease, and he doesn't even ride it much. Still want one?


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Pay the toll or you shall be smashed by the Troll on his new Mongoose Blackcomb... Har Har Har


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> Yes? Sure? Except this is the start of a pretty epic trail.....


I think this trail is probably a bit better for the blackcomb..


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually I've heard Blackcombs can handle the sweet FR sections found in your local...


----------



## Jackrabbit49er (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like you just want the frame. So if you can justify spending $300 bucks on a frame then upgrade everything around it go ahead (but I don't know anything at all).


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

For someone who has been riding 30 years he seems to be doing way too much research into this purchase. I have not even been alive for 30 years yet I am able to tell certain things about a bike before I research extensively. Only after it passes my initial inspection phase and I get serious about it do i start asking for owner reviews. 

Are we allowed to recommend other forums where maybe his research would be better conducted?


----------



## unezridr (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe this is what you're looking for: (all compliments of Walmart's website)
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/allReviews.do?product_id=4698935

"I have this bike for a couple days i got in new hampshire but im from maine it came all assembled it rides great considering i live in maine it's very rough trails great on snowmobile trails handles great good spension takes in every bump it's a ecellent bike i would recomend anyone to this bike"

"The bike is great and rides very nicely. We have gotten many compliments on it."

"This bike was better built than I expected for the money. Solid built and easy to adjust. My only unresolved issue is that it came with front brake pads so the front brake dosen't do anything. But you rarely use the front brake anyway so I am not to worried. I am working with Wal-Mart now to resolve this. Other than that is runs smooth, shifts easy and is a joy to ride."

There you go. Lot's of great reviews from real-life blackcomb owners.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

unezridr said:


> I believe this is what you're looking for: (all compliments of Walmart's website)
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/allReviews.do?product_id=4698935
> 
> "I have this bike for a couple days i got in new hampshire but im from maine it came all assembled it rides great considering i live in maine it's very rough trails great on snowmobile trails handles great good spension takes in every bump it's a ecellent bike i would recomend anyone to this bike"
> ...


Wow, simply excellent. I wish we had such great reviews here on MTBR.

I can tell from those reviews that those guys know what they are talking about. I bet they have been riding bikes for 30 years just like the OP


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

unezridr said:


> I believe this is what you're looking for: (all compliments of Walmart's website)
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/allReviews.do?product_id=4698935
> 
> "I have this bike for a couple days i got in new hampshire but im from maine it came all assembled it rides great considering i live in maine it's very rough trails great on snowmobile trails handles great good spension takes in every bump it's a ecellent bike i would recomend anyone to this bike"
> ...


...but you rarely use the front brake anyway.....


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I rode a guy's Wal-Mart Mongoose FS (not Blackcomb) on my local trail which isn't very rocky or technical. I hate to say it but that thing sucked. The suspension didn't feel good at all and zapped all of my energy. It was heavy and it didn't shift very well.

I'm not an owner but for $300-$400 buy a Forge Sawback 5 HT from www.target.com if you don't want to go to a shop. It's a much, much better bike but just don't get the FS version as cheap FS bikes blow: http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5blu.asp

There are several threads extolling the virtues of this bike right here on mtbr.com


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I about pissed my pants when I read the "you rarely use the front brake anyway"

No you don't use the front brake on your local roads and bike paths.

hahahah


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I was more of a fan of the review mentioning the good "spension" of the "ecellent bike"


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

some dude reviewing a blackcomb on the walmart site said:


> My only unresolved issue is that it came with front brake pads so the front brake dosen't do anything. But you rarely use the front brake anyway so I am not to worried. Enjoy!!!


Of course you don't use the front brakes if it "came with front brake pads".

You would use the front brakes if it _didn't_ come with front brake pads...wait a minute....huh?


----------



## unezridr (Apr 17, 2007)

thought you all would appreciate those comments.

you should check out the link for some good laughs.

here's another (sorry they're screaming):

PURCHASED THIS PRODUCT RIGHT FROM THE STORE RODE IT HOME HIT ALL DIRT ROADS, BUMPS AND HILLS IT MEETS ALL THAT I EXPECTED IT TO DO. MONGOOSE MADE A PERFECT BIKE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE. A FEW OF MY BIKE FRIENDS HAVE MADE THE PURCHASE OF THE SAME BIKE BUT DIFFERENT COLORS SO LOOK OUT FOR US.

indeed i will...


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Set the whole LBS issue aside. My LBS is expensive and the service is good not great. I buy some things there, some used, some online, etc. Leave LBS out of it for now.

Kevin, if you are actually serious about this bike and want serious advice, pick through the less obnoxious posts above and realize a few things.

Maybe you came from an old BMX background when Mongoose was a respected brand. They were purchased by Pacific bicycles and are not the same. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongoose_(bicycles) They make a few high-end bikes that are used by their race team. The vast majority of their products are mass-market junk.

The ONLY positive thing I can think of to say about the Mongoose Blackcomb is that YOU like the way it looks. Aside from that, it is an absolute wast of money and downright dangerous to ride off road. I have seen several of these in person and they are junk. The welds are crappy, the fasteners are cheap and rust quickly, etc. Everything about the bike is designed to make it look flashy and minimize cost for the maker and seller. Think about the things you can't see - bearings, fork seals, the internal casting of the fork crown. Big, expensive bike manufacturers are fond of using mid-grade bottom brackets to shave a few bucks here and there.

Now think about Mongoose and Wal-Mart and what kind of corners they will cut. Everything on the bike is about quick, dirty and cheap manufacture. Low precision bearings, soft metals, poor QC for hole alignment. Hell, I bet if you took 100 Blackcombs and stripped the paint off their frames, you'd find a number of them with pre-paint cracks in the tubing and "whoopsie" holes stuffed with filler.

By the time you finish "upgrading" anything of significance on this bike, you've spent another $200-300 and could have bought a bike that was of decent quality to begin with. As they say, no matter how hard you try, you can't polish a turd. It just happens that Mongoose and Wal Mart wrapped this one in shiny aluminum to fool unsuspecting customers.

You can get a real, high quality full suspension mountain bike for $300-500 by scanning your local classifieds, craigslist and eBay. Sometimes you might even find something on super-closeout at your (I'm going to say it) LBS. 

You can then use this bike to ride trails, hit a few jumps, etc. It will not disintegrate on you the way the Blackcomb will. Good luck if this is a serious question. F U if you're just here to troll.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

StompinStu said:


> ...but you rarely use the front brake anyway.....


Oh man, that's great, I missed that when I was reading those reviews.

I'm going to stop at my closest Wal-Mart after work and see if they have this bike, I'm curious to see one in the flesh.

David B.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Honestly that post summed it all up. If he is not a troll he will see what we are saying


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Gosh, there sure are a lot of replies here, only for a bicycle that most of the posters here are not in favor of. I have only been researching information for only about a week. Some posters here sound sincerely like lower level sales people "you've made up your mind, if you like it, hurry up and go buy it already!!!". Wherever that came from? I"M STILL LOOKING.
Anyway *I really do appreciate all of the help from people here that are being helpful. Thank you.* For the smart alec and rude ones.... well, I guess you run into one of those off line once and a while too (just not as often).
I'm also researching a FS Mongoose DH, a FS Schwinn S 40 and someone mentioned Forge bicycles. I have been reseaching the Sawback 7.xx it's a FS. I'm not shopping for a rigid. I already have a rigid and want a FS. I'm going to put street tires on my rigid and just use the rigid for street transportation and the FS will be just for trail adventures. I've been thinking about giving up fossil fuel powered transportation all together. Sorry oil buddies.

_Have you noticed that some people treat politics like religiion? No matter how much you don't want to hear about someones religion or political views, they're going to spew it out like a desperate salesperson anyway. Then if you don't agree with their views, they will get mad and defensive, and even offensive... just smile and say "you're funny"_


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

ta da! It's back... the Sultan of Swing, the most righteous of rides, the king of the crowd, the most bedazzling of bikes, the ultimate in offroading perfection, the mayhem bringer to the mountains, it eats young schoolchildren for breakfast, the Marty McFly of MTB's, the one and only Hummer Mountain Bike!!!!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

StompinStu said:


> ...but you rarely use the front brake anyway.....


that line says it all


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

unezridr said:


> thought you all would appreciate those comments.
> 
> you should check out the link for some good laughs.
> 
> ...


I cracked up when I read this lmao!!!


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

KevinBicycle said:


> The fully loaded Mongoose Blackcomb is as tough as they come, with a 4-bar vertical spring dual suspension that just gobbles bumps for breakfast. EZ Fire shifters let you adjust to terrain changes with quick, precise shifting. And ProMax disc brakes provide sure stopping in even the muddiest, sloppiest conditions.
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> ...


*

Issue 1- Frame size. This bike only comes in one size - medium. Are you 5'10" with a 32" inseam? If not, it won't fit you.

Issue 2- Adjustable suspension. The fork is non-adjustable and the shock has preload only. Do you weigh around 160 lbs? If you're over or under that weight, the very limited performance of the stock suspension will get even worse.

Issue 3- Gearing. The small chainring is 28 teeth, and the largest rear cog is also 28 teeth. A 1:1 low gear is hardly adequate for a 40 lb bike. Upgrading these parts could cost well over $100.

Do you want to hear isuues 4-10? *


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> I rode a guy's Wal-Mart Mongoose FS (not Blackcomb) on my local trail which isn't very rocky or technical. I hate to say it but that thing sucked. The suspension didn't feel good at all and zapped all of my energy. It was heavy and it didn't shift very well.
> 
> I'm not an owner but for $300-$400 buy a Forge Sawback 5 HT from www.target.com if you don't want to go to a shop. It's a much, much better bike but just don't get the FS version as cheap FS bikes blow: http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5blu.asp
> 
> There are several threads extolling the virtues of this bike right here on mtbr.com


That Forge isn't spec'd horribly, but I am suprised that while paying attention to having a bike with low end but quality parts, the marketing guru who thought this bike up didn't realize that not everyone is 5' 10" tall. One size only? PLEAZZZZZE


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not trying to fan the flames or anything but this is from the Blackcomb Team DH reviews on the Walmart website:



Blackcomb Team DH reviewer said:


> The only gripe I have about this bike is for the money that you pay for this bike, it doesn't even come with a kick stand. I know this is a downhill bike, but I'm sure you need to leave it unattended at some point don't you think?


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> I'm not trying to fan the flames or anything but this is from the Blackcomb Team DH reviews on the Walmart website:


This keeps getting better and better.


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, this is what I love about the forums! One innocent click at the end of my lunch hour...
20 minutes later my sides hurts and I have tears streaming down my cheeks. Thank you, thank you to everybody who has contributed!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Zanetti said:


> Issue 3- Gearing. The small chainring is 28 teeth, and the largest rear cog is also 28 teeth. A 1:1 low gear is hardly adequate for a 40 lb bike. Upgrading these parts could cost well over $100.
> Do you want to hear isuues 4-10?


On the Mongoose Blackcomb, the only thing I would upgrade right away would be the 28T chainring and the rear shock.
Shimano Deore LX M580 22T Chainring cost $9.99
Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe cost ???

Issues 4-10? Sure, if you want to type it out. I'm collecting as much research as possible. Like I mentioned, I'm not deciding on a bicycle yet. I'm going to be researching for quite some time before making any decision on one or another. I already have a rigid and ride everyday. I appreciate the information.

Hey, there's that HUMMER folding bicycle!! LOL I saw that one this winter at a local sporting goods store. Perfect for the trailer queen, or keep one in the automobile trunk or the back of the Hummer H2. I would guess that the weak point of that bicycle would be the hinge?
It would probably be good for the city apartment dweller type person. Make it easy for them on the elevator.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

lol. I think you just have had some bad blood in the past with LBS' and the brand name bicycles.

*What do you want in a bike?* Because many of the posters in this topic have different priorities than you. They would rather have something that is cost effective, durable, yet light enough, has resale value, and is a good fit for them. If you don't want any of these things, tell us what you do want.


----------



## hummerlv60 (Dec 8, 2006)

"I added handle bar stem extension $24 - 5 onces). I replaced the steel handle bar stem (2007 Model - 2008 has alloy stem) to save 5 onces. I replaced the steel kickstand with alloy and saved another 5 onces. In as much as the frame looks bullet proof, I may punch it full of holes (hole saw) to save some weight. I feel this is a good bike to ride or a place to start building."

My Favorite comment from the dirtrag reviewers.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

all the research you need to do is right here chief: *click and read this*


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

KevinBicycle said:


> On the Mongoose Blackcomb, the only thing I would upgrade right away would be the 28T chainring and the rear shock.
> Shimano Deore LX M580 22T Chainring cost $9.99


I think you'll find the chainrings on the stock crank are welded together and not easy to replace. And even if you could, you'd exceed the capacity of the front derailleur. They're usually limited to a 22 tooth difference between small and large chainrings. 48 - 22 = 26.

The solution would be a new crank and compatible bottom bracket.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> On the Mongoose Blackcomb, the only thing I would upgrade right away would be the 28T chainring and the rear shock.
> Shimano Deore LX M580 22T Chainring cost $9.99


You wont be able to replace a chainring on that bike. It'll be riveted or welded into place.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you really want a bottom end full suspension bike, check this out. 
http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/IGN-1-Details.html
Its light years ahead of that Mongoose, and won't fall apart the first time you ride it.


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

I really appreciate the effort members made to respond to this guy. However, I didn't bother to read them because they are falling on troll ears. I skip straight to his posts to continue to get great laughs. "I don't want it looking LBSish". LOL!. 

Honestly, the frame alone on that Mongoose screams, "Look at my retail store bike! 12 year old kids love the look of it, cause it's cool looking!" 

Anyway, funny that you guys bother to post helpful information to someone that clearly is trolling.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

bmwuk said:


> I really appreciate the effort members made to respond to this guy. However, I didn't bother to read them because they are falling on troll ears. I skip straight to his posts to continue to get great laughs. "I don't want it looking LBSish". LOL!.
> 
> Honestly, the frame alone on that Mongoose screams, "Look at my retail store bike! 12 year old kids love the look of it, cause it's cool looking!"
> 
> Anyway, funny that you guys bother to post helpful information to someone that clearly is trolling.


trolls don't ride for 30 years everyday dude


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

fastale said:


> trolls don't ride for 30 years everyday dude


LMAO! Good point.


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

I just thought of a great idea! You should swing by the local elementary and middle schools and ask the kids there what they think of the bike! It is still pretty close to christmas so I am sure there are a couple of those bikes still holding together that haven't been ridden into the ground by those kids. Just make sure no parents see you approaching their sons and daughters...


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

magarnigel said:


> I just thought of a great idea! You should swing by the local elementary and middle schools and ask the kids there what they think of the bike! It is still pretty close to christmas so I am sure there are a couple of those bikes still holding together that haven't been ridden into the ground by those kids. Just make sure no parents see you approaching their sons and daughters...


sorry for the name calling but,

*You are a sicko</H!>*


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Mongoose Blackcomb bicycle has the chainset gears as one piece welded together, riveted together, or bolted together like many bicycles.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

reactiontime89 said:


> If you really want a bottom end full suspension bike, check this out.
> http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/IGN-1-Details.html.


OMG :eekster: Now you've done it! The Insane Clown Posse will be all over you before you know what has hit you. Not to mention the Head Clown himself.

Dogonfr....where are you???


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

riveted


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

could someone explain how a bike, of any kind, could loof or _not_ look "LBSish"? this rather eludes me all bike are basically the same . they have wheels, frame, seat...,etc.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

well i have some imput to give, i have the front derailuer (spelling??) and it pretty much sucks im stuck in 2nd ring and wont shift out, and i have the atlus rear too and i can only get gears 3-5, granted its on my campus beater bike thats a few years old but i would atleast want to shift, im not too concerned cuz atleast if its crappy no ones going to want to cut the cable and "take it off my hands" lol, it does its job getting me to class...

i would stay away far far away, if you want to get a kinda ok bike go to like dicks or sports authority and get like an iron horse or some other known brand and buy their lessor quality bike cuz atleast the lbs can fix stuff up when you break it...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

reactiontime89 said:


> If you really want a bottom end full suspension bike, check this out.
> http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/IGN-1-Details.html
> Its light years ahead of that Mongoose, and won't fall apart the first time you ride it.


now _that_, basing on looks and specs alone, is one decent entry level bike imo, _and_ there's room to upgrade a few parts to make it even more worthwhile. one thing i _don't_ like about it is the angled tube forward of the seat tide.

gotta say this is one rather humorous thread and should be stickied


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

PURCHASED THIS PRODUCT RIGHT FROM THE STORE RODE IT HOME HIT ALL DIRT ROADS, BUMPS AND HILLS IT MEETS ALL THAT I EXPECTED IT TO DO. MONGOOSE MADE A PERFECT BIKE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE. *A FEW OF MY BIKE FRIENDS HAVE MADE THE PURCHASE OF THE SAME BIKE BUT DIFFERENT COLORS SO LOOK OUT FOR US.*

OK! I will be sure to look out for you and have my cell phone ready to dial 911 when I see your torso in a heap along side the trails sprawled out over some jagged rocks when your rear shock decides it wants to be like a suicide bomber and blast into about 40 pieces!

Wooo hoooo!!!!!!!

Two words kevin if you want a cheap full suspension bike that might be upgradeable: Iron Horse

It should fit your needs, cheap, low end components, you can pick it up along with some other sport needs like golf balls or some dumb bells. Good luck!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

spazzy said:


> well i have some imput to give, i have the front derailuer (spelling??) and it pretty much sucks im stuck in 2nd ring and wont shift out, and i have the atlus rear too and i can only get gears 3-5, granted its on my campus beater bike thats a few years old but i would atleast want to shift, im not too concerned cuz atleast if its crappy no ones going to want to cut the cable and "take it off my hands" lol, it does its job getting me to class...
> 
> i would stay away far far away, if you want to get a kinda ok bike go to like dicks or sports authority and get like an iron horse or some other known brand and buy their lessor quality bike cuz atleast the lbs can fix stuff up when you break it...


Your front derailer sounds like maybe a cable problem. If you can shift the rear gears 3-5, then it just simply needs to be adjusted. If it turns out the front and rear derailers are broken, you could remove them, shorten the chain and make it into a reliable single speed for zoomin around campus.

Someone else just posted about the Iron Horse bicycle. I'm going to add that one to my research as well. 
Thank you very much, and good luck with the derailers.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

KevinBicycle said:


> Someone else just posted about the Iron Horse bicycle. I'm going to add that one to my research as well.
> Thank you very much, and good luck with the derailers.


Iron Horse has become a very respectable name. Even their bottom end (price-wise) bikes would be a very big upgrade from the Mongoose. It WILL last on the trails with proper care and best of all it will be possible to maintain. That will be unlikely with the Goose.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

1. I wouldn't buy anything from Wal-mart.
2. A friend of mine had a POS Wal-mart Mongoose with FS. Something broke every time he took it out.
3. This isn't research it's trolling. Why? Because you already did this in a similar thread where you didn't get the answer you were looking for, and so you started your own thread. If you were really doing research you would have read the several opinions from experienced cyclists and came to one conclusion: BUY THIS BIKE! Don't wait another minute I think they're rolling back the prices as we speak! :lol:

Seriously, it's f***ing Wal-mart. Go buy it, ride it, and take it back if it's not everything you (seem) to want it to be. If it is great ride the hell out of it. Then post a review.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Like another poster has already said the Iron Horse would be light years ahead of the Mongooose. Someone just brought one into my lbs who left it sitting outside for a very long time and all it needed was a new chain. It had some rust, but the bike was still fully functional. I think you would be much happier with an Iron Horse.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

*have more pee in your pants!!!*






I can't believe this thread actually kicks ass!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope - I'm empty. I love it when this happens.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

ok, kevin, listen up....
call me an LBS snob if you like (although ive spent less than $100 in my LBS over the last year -- i'm an online snob, then), but i'm gonna break it down for ya.

I BUILD THIS TRASH; pays better than the LBS, and i have a mortgage + childsupport. Turned down a pro team job offer several years ago (same money, no job security, away from baby girl 8+ months -- no thanks), so i know my stuff.

THIS BIKE IS A TURD! 2-3" travel, crap components -- the only part on the bike worth looking at twice is the speed v saddle. altus is rancid garbage, promax discs for dept. stores are almost as bad, single-wall rims, wire bead tires (velociraptors that weigh 800-900g? please!) if the frame fits you, and you REALLY want this outdated design, then by all means, upgrade; but you'll be doing it ALL THE WAY. including the shock (6.5x1.5 coil, no adj. other than preload).


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

_Hey havnmonkey, how about a sledgehammer bicycle? 
'It's got shocks....pegs...a lucky' 'Do you ever take it off any sweet jumps?'_

I'm researching a few FS bicycles before making a decision.. Another FS bicycle that I'm looking at is the Sawback 7xx by Forge http://www.forgebikes.com/saw7.asp
Unfortunately they don't sell them at Wmart and it is only made in one size 19.5", but a longer seat post and stem can make the bicycle a better fit for me.
I've mostly heard good things about this bicycle except a couple of posts about the brakes making noise, maybe just needs cleaning / adjustment? Sometimes the disc brakes on my Ninja (motorcycle) make a little noise too, but it's usually from just brake dust/grime or moisture.
HAYES MX2 MECHANICAL, 6" ROTORS Anyone have any experience with these ones?
I like some of the components on the Sawback 5xx better, like the gearing, but that's a rigid and I'm looking at the 7xx FS.
19.5"size
36lbs
Any input on this bicycle?
I've post this on another thread also, so sorry to be repetitive if anyones already read it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

You'd think this guy could save more than $300 in 30 years


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

nachomc said:


> You'd think this guy could save more than $300 in 30 years


*How rude.* Do you communicate in this fashion off line as well?

Reminds me of a great saying: Think before you speak or suffer for your words.
Think about that?

_Some peoples kids..._


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

I just joined mtbr and this is the first thread I've read through as a forum member, and I just wanted to say... HILARIOUS. I love this place already.



KevinBicycle said:


> Reminds me of a great saying: Think before you speak or suffer for your words


Hahah, the irony here is mindboggling


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

This guy is obviously a troll. Has he presented any real information yet? No, he's only presented enough crap to keep this trolling thread progressing


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Guys & Gals stop feeding into this thread. It is funny to only the troll.........


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

crap crap crap poo poo poo fecal matter spread all over the walls
Bro, look at some real bikes... quit looking at softy poo bikes... I mean it the components are ripped off, generic pieces of dingleberries... Stop it! 

Be aware of Projectile Vomiting... That means vomit may fly in your direction from a distance!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i have hayes mx 4s and they are ok, bottom of the line, came on a bike, still on there

and kevinbike as to my deraullers i rode the bike all winter and its still cold so im sure its just stiction, either way i dont care 2nd ring is just fine for me

i like the video, great movie and reminds me of back in the day building sweet jumps and every kid in the neighborhood would come and session and cant get a better name for a bike as the SLEDGEHAMMER


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sitting here laughing at this thread. I own a Blackcomb, I have for about a year and a half. I agree with some of what is said, the bike comes with low end components. I have upgraded, my rear shock. Turns out for shoose who say its not upgradable that a rock shox "Bar" fits perfectly. I have upgraded my front and rear derailurs to Shimano Deore, thoose arent top of the line, but they are miles better than the Atlus, and they are more than ample for my riding skill level. I've upgraded the bike which I purchased for 300 bucks, I've spent a total of about 550 includinf the parts I upgraded. Maybe i could have bought some kind of entry level hard tail for that from an LBS, that is true. However I have learned a ton about Mountain bikes, Components and such by doing the homework required to do an upgrade and performing most of the work myself. So thoose of you who don't own the Blackcomb, great, thoose of us who do, for the most part seem to be entry level riderd looking to see if the sport is for us. In my case, I'll be purchasing a bike from an LBS for my next bike, now that I know I love the sport and I know enough about Bikes to have an idea what i need or want in a bike.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are being mean to Kevin.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

MTBgreatfalls said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at this thread. I own a Blackcomb, I have for about a year and a half. I agree with some of what is said, the bike comes with low end components. I have upgraded, my rear shock. Turns out for shoose who say its not upgradable that a rock shox "Bar" fits perfectly. I have upgraded my front and rear derailurs to Shimano Deore, thoose arent top of the line, but they are miles better than the Atlus, and they are more than ample for my riding skill level. I've upgraded the bike which I purchased for 300 bucks, I've spent a total of about 550 includinf the parts I upgraded. Maybe i could have bought some kind of entry level hard tail for that from an LBS, that is true. However I have learned a ton about Mountain bikes, Components and such by doing the homework required to do an upgrade and performing most of the work myself. So thoose of you who don't own the Blackcomb, great, thoose of us who do, for the most part seem to be entry level riderd looking to see if the sport is for us. In my case, I'll be purchasing a bike from an LBS for my next bike, now that I know I love the sport and I know enough about Bikes to have an idea what i need or want in a bike.


Right, but you just said what everyone else here was saying in a more round about way. You spent 550 to get a very low end, heavy mt bike with very limited capability. Also count the time to learn how to install the parts. You could install the best components money can buy on that frame and one fact wouldn't change. The label saying that this bike is not intended for offroad use. Its not the components, its the frame.

For 469 dollars you could have gotten an Ibex alpine 450. It requires assembly so you would have gotten to learn about the workings of bike. Then after those $470 you would have had an true mt bike. It weighs in at about 29lbs and is more capable than that blackcomb. Even in downhill or freeride use I would feel better with that than a wal-mart bike. I bet if you were willing to look you could get an even better bike for less money, but the ibex proves my point.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dascro said:


> Right, but you just said what everyone else here was saying in a more round about way. You spent 550 to get a very low end, heavy mt bike with very limited capability. Also count the time to learn how to install the parts. You could install the best components money can buy on that frame and one fact wouldn't change. The label saying that this bike is not intended for offroad use. Its not the components, its the frame.
> 
> For 469 dollars you could have gotten an Ibex alpine 450. It requires assembly so you would have gotten to learn about the workings of bike. Then after those $470 you would have had an true mt bike. It weighs in at about 29lbs and is more capable than that blackcomb. Even in downhill or freeride use I would feel better with that than a wal-mart bike. I bet if you were willing to look you could get an even better bike for less money, but the ibex proves my point.


The guy's post really begs the question...why on earth would you spend $850 on a department store bike with a frame that's not intended to be ridden off road? That's just pissing your money away. Sure, when the frame breaks, you can take those deore components off (and maybe the rear shock if the frame doesn't buckle around it) and either sell them or put them on a different frame. But is it worth it? Trying to sell used deore parts is kinda silly, though. Might get $15 for the whole lot.

We really should change the "Huffy Toss" event at bike fests to the "Blackcomb Toss".


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, the troll has the post rolling along. Good trolling. 

Oh and for the Napoleon video, priceless. My girlfriend is Mexican and she is going to buy a MTB. I am going to have to buy her a small Mexico flag to hang from the seat post. AWESOME! Oh she digs me for my "Nun-chuck skills, my bow hunting skills, my computer hacking skills".:thumbsup:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> The guy's post really begs the question...why on earth would you spend $850 on a department store bike with a frame that's not intended to be ridden off road? That's just pissing your money away. Sure, when the frame breaks, you can take those deore components off (and maybe the rear shock if the frame doesn't buckle around it) and either sell them or put them on a different frame. But is it worth it? Trying to sell used deore parts is kinda silly, though. Might get $15 for the whole lot.
> 
> We really should change the "Huffy Toss" event at bike fests to the "Blackcomb Toss".


Well I think he spent 550 total, including the upgrades. But the question remains the same, why spend 550 on a wal-mart bike. I got a new cannondale F5 in 2007 for that much money.

And how long is that shock going to last where it is located. That about the worst location I can possible think of to mount a shock on a bike. Well except maybe underneath the BB.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dascro said:


> Well I think he spent 550 total, including the upgrades. But the question remains the same, why spend 550 on a wal-mart bike. I got a new cannondale F5 in 2007 for that much money.
> 
> And how long is that shock going to last where it is located. That about the worst location I can possible think of to mount a shock on a bike. Well except maybe underneath the BB.


It read to me like he spent an extra 550. Anyway, yeah, I agree about the shock. I mean, the downtube on all my bikes has always been pretty heavily nicked by rocks that get kicked up by my tires. And let's not forget that when trying to cross a large downed tree, we sometimes hit that area of the bike. On a typical bike, the chainrings will take the hit (easily replaceable), but on this heap, one solid hit on a nice hardwood tree (or even worse...a big boulder) and the shock is toasted.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinBicycle said:


> *How rude.* Do you communicate in this fashion off line as well?
> 
> Reminds me of a great saying: Think before you speak or suffer for your words.
> Think about that?
> ...


Yes I do speak to stubborn idiots this way off line.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Yes I do speak to stubborn idiots this way off line.


Did you notice how this Kevin guy makes every point to mention that we are mostly children or "some peoples kids" while making every effort to mention he is a mature adult with "over 30 years mt biking". If I enjoyed something for 30 years i would probably make sure I got good equipment. I don't mean to make fun of anyone's economic situation but usually if someone has the kind of free time to extensivly research a purchase, they also are able to pull together more than 300$ for something they are truly passionate about.

Anyways, I'm guessing this guy is 14 years old.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

MFDOOM said:


> I just joined mtbr and this is the first thread I've read through as a forum member, and I just wanted to say... HILARIOUS. I love this place already.
> 
> Hahah, the irony here is mindboggling


This type of thread is the exception, not the rule. Even though we are feeding a troll sometimes the threads just become too funny and ironic to ignore. I am as guilty as anyone at this point.

Check out the passion forum. There is much more constructive reading over there.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

dascro said:


> Anyways, I'm guessing this guy is 14 years old.


not a day older


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

dascro said:


> Did you notice how this Kevin guy makes every point to mention that we are mostly children or "some peoples kids" while making every effort to mention he is a mature adult with "over 30 years mt biking". If I enjoyed something for 30 years i would probably make sure I got good equipment. I don't mean to make fun of anyone's economic situation but usually if someone has the kind of free time to extensivly research a purchase, they also are able to pull together more than 300$ for something they are truly passionate about.
> 
> Anyways, I'm guessing this guy is 14 years old.


To his credit, he did create a thread that was very fun to troll


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

bb7's cost 50 bucks at pricepoint if you don't like the mx4s


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

OK, you're right. This is the best bike ever made and always will be! It will last for 100 years minimum. It will also soon become a collector's item and increase in value, once people realize the full potential of the bike. And the 47 pounds or so that it weighs, shoot! Here I am riding around on my sub 25 pound bike like a sucker! I am totally neglecting my legs and the proper workout I could be giving them by riding this tank!

Is this what you wanted to hear?

Ok, but in all seriousness, ANY bike is better than no bike. Go buy it and try it out. Sooner or later you will be bitten by the upgrade bug and trade it in for one that's better. I used to think I would never need anything better than a 500 dollar bike. I am older and wiser now.

Get out and ride!


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

no I didn't spent 850 bucks on the bike. I'm not going to argue and say the Blackcomb is the best, or even really great for that matter. it's a budget bike, and for me it works. I agree about the upgrade bug thing and that is the truth, as I will buy a new bike as soon as I get back from being deployed and will have some cash to throw down on a better bike. WHat pisses me fof is all of the people here who are so quick to say the bike is a POS, and whoever buys it is an idiot. ( yes someone made the comment). I really think that as long as you got a bike and you get out there and ride, and learn, and improve any bike is good, even though there is alwase better bikes to come into as you progress in your skill level. I guess I missed the " label saying its not intended for off road use". There wasn't any such thing I could find. i


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, I could have bought 11 of this crappy bike and still spent less than I did on my current ride.


/snobbery


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

MTBgreatfalls said:


> no I didn't spent 850 bucks on the bike. I'm not going to argue and say the Blackcomb is the best, or even really great for that matter. it's a budget bike, and for me it works. I agree about the upgrade bug thing and that is the truth, as I will buy a new bike as soon as I get back from being deployed and will have some cash to throw down on a better bike. WHat pisses me fof is all of the people here who are so quick to say the bike is a POS, and whoever buys it is an idiot. ( yes someone made the comment). I really think that as long as you got a bike and you get out there and ride, and learn, and improve any bike is good, even though there is alwase better bikes to come into as you progress in your skill level. I guess I missed the " label saying its not intended for off road use". There wasn't any such thing I could find. i


Well the lable says its a toy or whatever, maybe it was on the tags when you purchased it.

I agree with some of your point. If a guy goes out and buys this bike on a whim, and it gets him interesting in MT biking then I'm all for it. But, lets be honest, for 550$ you could get a hell of a lot better bike. Maybe even for 300 you could. Knowing that, then its a mistake, but like I said if you didn't know that and just bought this thinking it was the best bike you could get with the money then you are ok. I personaly started on a 24 inch huffy Mt bike look alike in the early 90's and I'm sure many others here also have. But that was a young kid, not a guy with 30 years experience.

This is not the story the OP is telling. He is making the claim that he is really into mt biking and has lots of experience and is fairly knowledgable about it and still claims that this is potentially a good value and good fit for his uses. That is simply not the case. with the mt bike skills i have I can promise I would destroy that bike in a day(and I'm far from a great rider and still have a lot to learn).

Honestly, and I don't mean this as an insult to you, but the bike is a POS for a MTB. Yes its alright as a toy but as a bike its strictly POS. I knew even as a kid that my huffy bike was budget, but it wasn't until I bought better bikes that I realized it was a POS. You'll learn and accept the same thing as you get nicer bikes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*OMIGOD, the Blackcomb killed Hucking Kitty!*

Oh, the INJUSTICE! Why couldn't Hucking Kitty have just bought a decent bike that wouldn't break in half on a smooth mountain trail!

(In all reality, this is the exact sort of failure one should expect from the Blackcomb and other crap department store bikes)


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

dascro said:


> I personaly started on a 24 inch huffy Mt bike look alike in the early 90's and I'm sure many others here also have. But that was a young kid, not a guy with 30 years experience.


I'm not saying anything bad about Huffy, but back then those bikes always had one piece cranks, no name components etc... I've never owned one, but I see that now Huffy even has a MTN bicycle with a full carbon fiber frame. It's not a FS.



dascro said:


> This is not the story the OP is telling. He is making the claim that he is really into mt biking and has lots of experience and is fairly knowledgable about it and still claims that this is potentially a good value and good fit for his uses. That is simply not the case. with the mt bike skills i have I can promise I would destroy that bike in a day(and I'm far from a great rider and still have a lot to learn).


I have not mentioned anything about the value of any bicycles or for my uses. I was asking Mongoose Blackcomb owners for their input and experience with this bicycle and collecting information for my research. Look back.

_Reading through some of the previous posts, there are some folks who are just plain rude. It's obvious. Online rude people type probably don't act like that off line. I'm sure it's similar to the type of guy who is aggressive and bossy like away from home, but once he gets home, the wife wears the pants. LOL_

I've been collecting information and doing research on a few other bicycles as well. 
*A big Thank you to the kind folks who have been able to help with valid information in a normal respectable way. It is much appreciated.*


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I'm not saying anything bad about Huffy, but back then those bikes always had one piece cranks, no name components etc... I've never owned one, but I see that now Huffy even has a MTN bicycle with a full carbon fiber frame. It's not a FS.
> 
> I have not mentioned anything about the value of any bicycles or for my uses. I was asking Mongoose Blackcomb owners for their input and experience with this bicycle and collecting information for my research. Look back.
> 
> ...


So you have no intention of buying this bike, it's simply research?

Let me restate it, Someone who is buying a Mt bike that has 30 years of experience doesn't need a bike like this. There is nothing this bike does better than another bike.

Yes I am rude to people offline that talk down to me and otherwise have a "holier than thou" attitude.

Do you really believe huffy has a full carbon fiber frame?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Dude I just looked at huffy's website and there's nothing even approaching a carbon fiber frame over there.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Kevin, you claim to be still researching your decision as to whether or not you will buy this bike.

However, I think you have already bought one. A silver one.

I saw this guy on the local trails, and I think it's you!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> Dude I just looked at huffy's website and there's nothing even approaching a carbon fiber frame over there.


In his defense, I did see a huffy bike that was claimed to be full carbon fiber frame. For around $400 too!! Which is much less than a good aluminum or steel frame. My guess is they use carbon fiber decals.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

dascro said:


> So you have no intention of buying this bike, it's simply research?
> 
> Let me restate it, Someone who is buying a Mt bike that has 30 years of experience doesn't need a bike like this. There is nothing this bike does better than another bike.
> 
> Yes I am rude to people offline that talk down to me and otherwise have a "holier than thou" attitude


I'm not sure why you thought that I was buying this bicycle. *From the beginning I have said that I'm doing research.* I'm not considering buying anything without research. I know some people think research is a waste of time, and that's alright too.

No matter where you go... It's a nicer place when people are nice.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I'm not sure why you thought that I was buying this bicycle. *From the beginning I have said that I'm doing research.* I'm not considering buying anything without research. I know some people think research is a waste of time, and that's alright too.
> 
> No matter where you go... It's a nicer place when people are nice.


Why would you bother researching a bike if you aren't interested in purchasing it?

Anyways, can you show us a summary of the scholarly research you have completed thus far, professor Kevin?

It shocks me that someone who is so interested in research and has been interested in bikes for 30 years just joins this website so recently.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I'm not sure why you thought that I was buying this bicycle. *From the beginning I have said that I'm doing research.* I'm not considering buying anything without research.


For every month you spend researching this "bike", you should expect about an hour of ride time before it's ready to be disposed of.


----------



## Meatballs (May 22, 2007)

Here is all you need to know as far as research is concerned.

Bicycles offered on Mongoose.com are worth purchasing.
Bicycles that are offered in department stores aren't worth purchasing.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

MTBgreatfalls said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at this thread. I own a Blackcomb, I have for about a year and a half. I agree with some of what is said, the bike comes with low end components. I have upgraded, my rear shock. Turns out for shoose who say its not upgradable that a rock shox "Bar" fits perfectly. I have upgraded my front and rear derailurs to Shimano Deore, thoose arent top of the line, but they are miles better than the Atlus, and they are more than ample for my riding skill level. I've upgraded the bike which I purchased for 300 bucks, I've spent a total of about 550 includinf the parts I upgraded. Maybe i could have bought some kind of entry level hard tail for that from an LBS, that is true. However I have learned a ton about Mountain bikes, Components and such by doing the homework required to do an upgrade and performing most of the work myself. So thoose of you who don't own the Blackcomb, great, thoose of us who do, for the most part seem to be entry level riderd looking to see if the sport is for us. In my case, I'll be purchasing a bike from an LBS for my next bike, now that I know I love the sport and I know enough about Bikes to have an idea what i need or want in a bike.


I was wondering if you have upgraded / changed your gearing at all? Looking at the specs, the smallest stock chainset gear is 28 and the largest rear gear is 28. 1:1 ratio. 
Anyway just wondering.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I was wondering if you have upgraded / changed your gearing at all? Looking at the specs, the smallest stock chainset gear is 28 and the largest rear gear is 28. 1:1 ratio.
> Anyway just wondering.


I am eagerly awaiting a summary of the research you have done on this bike thus far. You have been at it for a few days so I'm sure there is lots.


----------



## srey (May 17, 2006)

f3rg said:


> Wow, I could have bought 11 of this crappy bike and still spent less than I did on my current ride.
> 
> /snobbery


How dare you! People who spend more than $300 for bikes are idiots. You think you're better than me? I bet that you didn't even research mr. moneybags.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, guys, I am gonna go buy a bottle of water pretty soon. Either a Dasani or Aquafina. I would like to hear input from people who have tried both. I really don't want to waste my $1.95. I've been drinking water for 30 years and need to get the most for my dollar.

Thanks guize!


----------



## Meatballs (May 22, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Hey, guys, I am gonna go buy a bottle of water pretty soon. Either a Dasani or Aquafina. I would like to hear input from people who have tried both. I really don't want to waste my $1.95. I've been drinking water for 30 years and need to get the most for my dollar.
> 
> Thanks guize!


They are both tap water, so either choice will be a waste of money. :thumbsup:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Hey, guys, I am gonna go buy a bottle of water pretty soon. Either a Dasani or Aquafina. I would like to hear input from people who have tried both. I really don't want to waste my $1.95. I've been drinking water for 30 years and need to get the most for my dollar.
> 
> Thanks guize!


You almost got it. But you forgot the philosophical line at the end of every post saying how everyone should be nicer and the world will be nicer, or some such crap


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Meatballs said:


> They are both tap water, so either choice will be a waste of money. :thumbsup:


QUIT BEING A WATER SNOB


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

nachomc said:


> Hey, guys, I am gonna go buy a bottle of water pretty soon. Either a Dasani or Aquafina. I would like to hear input from people who have tried both. I really don't want to waste my $1.95. I've been drinking water for 30 years and need to get the most for my dollar.
> 
> Thanks guize!


Here's that smart alec mentality that I've been seeing around these forums. LOL ...and they say that bicyclers are the nicest people. It's funny.

Bottled water is the same as the city tap water. 
Don't drink the city tap water, it's for the hippies.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> Here's that smart alec mentality that I've been seeing around these forums. LOL ...and they say that bicyclers are the nicest people. It's funny.
> 
> Bottled water is the same as the city tap water.
> Don't drink the city tap water, it's for the hippies.


Kevin, your research, share it with us please.

If you don't share it with us i'll be forced to think you are a not-nice smart alec person


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinBicycle said:


> Here's that smart alec mentality that I've been seeing around these forums. LOL ...and they say that bicyclers are the nicest people. It's funny.
> 
> Bottled water is the same as the city tap water.
> Don't drink the city tap water, it's for the hippies.


I SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR PEOPLE WITH EXPERIENCE WITH DASANI AND AQUAFINA. CAN YOU NOT READ? PLEASE ADJUST YOUR EYES AND QUIT TELLING ME TO GO TO A LWS YOU SNOB. I AM VERY DEDICATED TO RESEARCHING THE ISSUES AROUND THE FLAVOR OF THE WATER. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT $1.95 HERE!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

nachomc said:


> I SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR PEOPLE WITH EXPERIENCE WITH DASANI AND AQUAFINA. CAN YOU NOT READ? PLEASE ADJUST YOUR EYES AND QUIT TELLING ME TO GO TO A LWS YOU SNOB. I AM VERY DEDICATED TO RESEARCHING THE ISSUES AROUND THE FLAVOR OF THE WATER. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT $1.95 HERE!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

nachomc said:


> I SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR PEOPLE WITH EXPERIENCE WITH DASANI AND AQUAFINA. CAN YOU NOT READ? PLEASE ADJUST YOUR EYES AND QUIT TELLING ME TO GO TO A LWS YOU SNOB. I AM VERY DEDICATED TO RESEARCHING THE ISSUES AROUND THE FLAVOR OF THE WATER. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT $1.95 HERE!


See, now that's funny.

There's probably an online forum just for that.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, so I am surprised that no one has directed Kevin to this post:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=354705&highlight=bike+exploded

This happened on one of their "better" bikes.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

dascro said:


> Kevin, your research, share it with us please.
> 
> If you don't share it with us i'll be forced to think you are a not-nice smart alec person


My research on this bicycle is this here thread.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Ahh very interesting. So you've actually done nothing yet, and are just here for attention?


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

*1982 Yugo 2dr Sedan owners only please!*










I am looking for one of these... I found it in an abandoned lot and this guy (who smelled like poo) with no teeth said it was the shiznit... it'll only cost me $300 and a couple of Chore Boys and a half a gram of crack...

Here is what www.crackheadsellscarstoyuppiewhitepeople.com says about it

_Color: Ketchup
Doors: 2
Steering wheel: yes
Wheels: mustard
Engine: two-gerbils in a gerbil wheel
Fuel type: whatever gerbils eat
Horsepower: it has an engine it doesn't need horses
Power steering: work out more
Entertainment: 8-track style cockroach motel
Air conditioning: stick your head out the window

and for a limited time get Weather Proofing for free!*

*for free means you pay more _

Please if you do not own one of these do not tell me how bad it sucks... I plan on upgrading to 3 gerbils right away!!!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

dascro said:


> Ahh very interesting. So you've actually done nothing yet, and are just here for attention?


I'm not sure exactly what you mean, that I haven't actually done nothing yet?

I've been researching this bicycle and a few other FS bicycles as well.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> See, now that's funny.
> 
> There's probably an online forum just for that.


f88me.com

I heard they all ride blackcombs.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

fastale said:


> f88me.com
> 
> I heard they all ride blackcombs.


Well I'm sure they don't ALL ride blackcombs. But I think they would be willing to give input to the OP


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

dascro said:


> Well I'm sure they don't ALL ride blackcombs. But I think they would be willing to give input to the OP


hhmmmmm.... "input" ??? how about "tarred n' feathered" ????


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Kevin, 

The very first time you asked this question (in the previous thread), you were given honest, friendly advice ($200 is better spent elsewhere on a better bike). Now that you're just being defiant, well, you see.


----------



## tpliquid (Oct 16, 2007)

hey guys how do i know what psi my tires are at?


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

get a plane ticket to Tibet...
when you get into Lhasa go to the Yak Bladder Saloon and ask for a guy named Mike...
when everyone looks at you and smiles awkwardly, ask for a mug of "today's special"...
gulp it down and hurry out back, take your pants off and sit on the bench by the two pits...
spew out your innards and then you'll probably pass out...
when you wake up, a monk named Chris Farley will grant you one question...
*choose your question wisely, for you only get one...*


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*On the chance...*



tpliquid said:


> hey guys how do i know what psi my tires are at?


Given the nature of this thread, I don't know if you're being serious or not. So if you're asking the question seriously:

There are a couple ways: 1. On a bike pump with a pressure gauge. 2. With a tire pressure gauge. 3. At a service station with a tire pressure gauge.

If you're not being serious:

Measuring tire pressure depends on whether you're using generic air or custom, expensive air.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> Given the nature of this thread, I don't know if you're being serious or not. So if you're asking the question seriously:
> 
> There are a couple ways: 1. On a bike pump with a pressure gauge. 2. With a tire pressure gauge. 3. At a service station with a tire pressure gauge.
> 
> ...


I don't want to use any of that expensive LBS air!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> hhmmmmm.... "input" ??? how about "tarred n' feathered" ????


That www.f88me.com doesn't appear that their forum is very good.
Even their moto is "a mountain bike website for retarts and morans"
Maybe it's a hippie hangout or something?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Air snob....*



pop_martian said:


> I don't want to use any of that expensive LBS air!


What an air snob. There are no air snobs on my trails.

So there.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> What an air snob. There are no air snobs on my trails.
> 
> So there.


Well, it's not so much that I am against the LBS air, I just don't want it to look like I get my air from there. I hate how all the bikes' air out on the trails looks the same. I am just trying to be different. I actually have friends who work at my LBS and can get me a deal on their air, I just don't want to be a conformist.

So it's not that I am a snob, I just want to have better air than you for cheap.

I hear the air imported from China is much cheaper than our local air and just as good too!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

pop_martian said:


> Well, it's not so much that I am against the LBS air, I just don't want it to look like I get my air from there. I hate how all the bikes' air out on the trails looks the same. I am just trying to be different. I actually have friends who work at my LBS and can get me a deal on their air, I just don't want to be a conformist.
> 
> So it's not that I am a snob, I just want to have better air than you for cheap.
> 
> I hear the air imported from China is much cheaper than our local air and just as good too!


maybe check craigslist or ebay for used air


----------



## Meatballs (May 22, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> Ok, so I am surprised that no one has directed Kevin to this post:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=354705&highlight=bike+exploded
> 
> This happened on one of their "better" bikes.


It sure looks like that bike had a crack before it broke.

It seems like the more you spend on the bike, but more people blame themselves for bicycle failures. It is easy to say a cheaper bike broke on its own and easy to say that you broke an expensive one.

I still plan on picking up a Mongoose mtb.


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

*STILL GOING!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

Dragoneyes said:


> Guys & Gals stop feeding into this thread. It is funny to only the troll.........


see, if we do that then he'll starve and we'll have nothing to laff at:devil: . this thread is just too funnny to let die:lol: :lol: . i vote it should be stickied

i'm rather curious as to what conclusion will come of all this research. i hope he posts what he's found.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

pop_martian said:


> Well, it's not so much that I am against the LBS air, I just don't want it to look like I get my air from there. I hate how all the bikes' air out on the trails looks the same. I am just trying to be different. I actually have friends who work at my LBS and can get me a deal on their air, I just don't want to be a conformist.
> 
> So it's not that I am a snob, I just want to have better air than you for cheap.
> 
> I hear the air imported from China is much cheaper than our local air and just as good too!


nitrogen is what all the non-conformists use today.


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

More Mongoose Goodness...


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

nachomc said:


> nitrogen is what all the non-conformists use today.


Helium is what the elitists and hanger-ons use.
It's even lighter than LBS air.
Sweet upgrade!!!


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> Helium is what the elitists and hanger-ons use.
> It's even lighter than LBS air.
> Sweet upgrade!!!


nope... Hydrogen/Argon mix... duh!

and the F88ers would love this thread... kind of like reverse shock therapy for them...

Mr. Bicycle as the Hamster and this Thread as the Wheel!!!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Hey, guys, I am gonna go buy a bottle of water pretty soon. Either a Dasani or Aquafina. I would like to hear input from people who have tried both. I really don't want to waste my $1.95. I've been drinking water for 30 years and need to get the most for my dollar.
> 
> Thanks guize!


they both come from a public water source so you decide :madman:


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I'm finally finished with my research on the Mongoose Blackcomb.
Thank you to everyone. I appreciate all of the input.
Have fun and don't wait for the weather to get nice to go riding. 
Ride on, right on.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> Well, I'm finally finished with my research on the Mongoose Blackcomb.
> Thank you to everyone. I appreciate all of the input.
> Have fun and don't wait for the weather to get nice to go riding.
> Ride on, right on.


Well fill us in what you found. This site is about sharing information. So start sharing brother!!!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Now that is what my mongoose looked like after the back shock went into multiple pieces. The weld by the seat and down tube went in half like that and tried to take my hamstring off. Woo hoo my mongoose gave me an awesome scar!!!


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great entertainment. 8 pages...:thumbsup:



dascro said:


> Well fill us in what you found. This site is about sharing information. So start sharing brother!!!


Dude, this guy is a troll. When he said "finished with my research" he really meant "finished with my trolling."


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

C S said:


> Thanks everyone for the great entertainment. 8 pages...:thumbsup:
> 
> Dude, this guy is a troll. When he said "finished with my research" he really meant "finished with my trolling."


But isn't it better that we completely embarrass him before we let him end his trolling?


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

dascro said:


> But isn't it better that we completely embarrass him before we let him end his trolling?


I wonder who "KevinBicycle" is... What MTBR member (or ex-member)... I seriously think he's one of you turds in disguise:skep: ... hmmmm... Seems like one of us should do some "research" on the subject... Wait I forgot what research meant? I've actually lost 3.7 x 10^23 brain cells since this thread began:madman:

Oh well atleast I got some Surfing out of it... (was actually able to leave my PC and not have to worry that anything would be resolved in this thread before I returned:thumbsup: )

But whenever I feel that I'm wasting time I always look up this clip and realize... _atleast I'm not a BAMF ladder racer like these guys... creeeeeeepy:skep: _


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

oh yeah.... TROLL


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

dascro said:


> Well fill us in what you found. This site is about sharing information. So start sharing brother!!!


This is what I found. Technical specifications, opinions, upgrade information, user reviews.
It's all mostly right here in this thread. Give it a read.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> I wonder who "KevinBicycle" is... What MTBR member (or ex-member)... I seriously think he's one of you turds in disguise:skep: ... hmmmm... Seems like one of us should do some "research" on the subject... Wait I forgot what research meant? I've actually lost 3.7 x 10^23 brain cells since this thread began:madman:
> 
> Oh well atleast I got some Surfing out of it... (was actually able to leave my PC and not have to worry that anything would be resolved in this thread before I returned:thumbsup: )
> 
> But whenever I feel that I'm wasting time I always look up this clip and realize... _atleast I'm not a BAMF ladder racer like these guys... creeeeeeepy:skep: _


I've been thinking he is either an MTBR member or an exmember for a while now. I'd love to know who it really is though.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cough...*



dascro said:


> Well fill us in what you found. This site is about sharing information. So start sharing brother!!!


I'll handle this.....

From my "research" I've concluded that the Mongoose Blackcomb is total and completely awesome. It has shocks. If you add pegs it would elevate this bike in to complete and total ultra awesome status.

You can take it off some sweet jumps. If you have numchuck skills, you could even run for school President with this sweet bike.

As an added bonus, you don't have to go to Candy Mountain to get your kidney removed as just riding this bike on trails will go a long way toward making this happen.

You can totally pwn noobs with your uber micro on this sweet bike.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

*Big Brother video of KevinBicycle doing research*

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-7711970689883867243&hl=en

"Dammit... why won't it let me research? I wanna research!!!?


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

And according to my research, I've concluded that this was some pretty good trolling! 9.5

On the bright side, there really was some USEFUL info on this thread for first time buyers. Mission accomplished? Also, can someone direct me to the Dasani vs Aquafina forum/thread? I don't wanna take another sip till I know which one is better...


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

6milliondollarman said:


> And according to my research, I've concluded that this was some pretty good trolling! 9.5
> 
> On the bright side, there really was some USEFUL info on this thread for first time buyers. Mission accomplished? Also, can someone direct me to the Dasani vs Aquafina forum/thread? I don't wanna take another sip till I know which one is better...


Dasani. 'Nuff said. ...and I don't buy at a LWS, I buy online.:thumbsup:

(see this nOOb catches on quickly)


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

srey said:


> How dare you! People who spend more than $300 for bikes are idiots. You think you're better than me? I bet that you didn't even research mr. moneybags.


Heh! 

I researched before I even had a PC to connect to the internets, all on WebTV back in '98 and '99.

And then I whipped it out and peed on a Huffy.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> The fully loaded Mongoose Blackcomb is as tough as they come, with a 4-bar vertical spring dual suspension that just gobbles bumps for breakfast. EZ Fire shifters let you adjust to terrain changes with quick, precise shifting. And ProMax disc brakes provide sure stopping in even the muddiest, sloppiest conditions.
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> ...


*

I'm not sure why some members here think that I'm just trying to "mess" with them or feed the trolls. I'm just here simply to do some research. 
Trolling refers to flame baiting which I am not here to do. Just research.
I know, you can't believe everything you read on the internet, but yes, it's true, I'm just here to do research.
Anyway, thank you to everyone for helping me research this bicycle.*


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

You're welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> Well, I'm finally finished with my research on the Mongoose Blackcomb.
> Thank you to everyone. I appreciate all of the input.
> Have fun and don't wait for the weather to get nice to go riding.
> Ride on, right on.


so, what was the result of your "research"; did you buy the thing? and could you please point me to those glowing reviews you mention?

here is my research (first Google search result): http://www.dirtworld.com/productreviews/details.asp?id=7713&rn=5&rt=4


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Dubgirl said:


> Dasani. 'Nuff said. ...and I don't buy at a LWS, I buy online.:thumbsup:
> 
> (see this nOOb catches on quickly)


nope _purified water_ is bad for you... Fiji all the way:thumbsup:

wow 3 pages of nonsensical jibberish this is straight out of a Monty Python movie... or at least one of the scenes they cut out of "Flying Circus"

"What... is your name?"
"I am Arthur King of the Britons!"

"What... is your Quest?"
"My knights of the Round Table and I have come in search of the Holy Grail!"

"What... is the airspeed velocity of a coconut laden swallaw?" 
"Well, African or European?"


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

XCfosho15 said:


> here is my research (first Google search result): http://www.dirtworld.com/productreviews/details.asp?id=7713&rn=5&rt=4


Those reviews are hilarious (way more amusing than this thread). I only read the first 10 or so, but I'm gonna read the rest when I have some more time and need a laugh. 
I don't have anything to say about the bike, but I give a big thumbs up :thumbsup: to the reviews on that link.


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

That was fun. KevinBicycle, if you want to ride with us on the forum with your SAWEET bike, let us know. Carry a bag with a first aid kit and a cell phone with ICE listed so we know who to call. 

"Yes Mrs. KevinBicycle (clearly his mother), we have good news and bad news. Bad news: His bike broke in half and he got injured. Good news: he had his reproductive organs removed from the sheered off frame so he'll never reproduce dumb *** kids that post BS posts on forums where people actually are willing to help."

How's that for rude? GOSH! And yes I would say this to you in person.


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> nope _purified water_ is bad for you... Fiji all the way:thumbsup:
> 
> wow 3 pages of nonsensical jibberish this is straight out of a Monty Python movie... or at least one of the scenes they cut out of "Flying Circus"
> 
> ...


Noice...

..haha! I fart in your general direction. Now go away or I'll taunt you a second time you english K-nigget!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

...


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

I feared that I had killed the thread with the broken mongoose frame pic - Kevin thanking the non LBS snob contributors, and signing out. I'm glad this is not the case, because we've barely scratched the surface on this topic. BTW: the OP was found in the "Beginners Corner: - odd place for one with 30 years of riding under their belt to "begin". Hmmmmm...


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

> I feared that I had killed the thread with the broken mongoose frame pic - Kevin thanking the non LBS snob contributors, and signing out. I'm glad this is not the case, because we've barely scratched the surface on this topic. BTW: the OP was found in the "Beginners Corner: - odd place for one with 30 years of riding under their belt to "begin". Hmmmmm...


dun Dun DUNNNNNNN!!!! And the plot thickens!!!!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

omegamandb said:


> BTW: the OP was found in the "Beginners Corner: - odd place for one with 30 years of riding under their belt to "begin". Hmmmmm...


And,a thirty year vet needs to "research" a wall-goose...cmon now Kevin!


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

..I waited until this thread degenerated or resolved as much as it could to post at all, and the main reason I didn't give any opinion or information was the definition of insanity.

"continually doing the same thing and expecting a different outcome"

I just settled with the fact that there is no way to reasonably explain all this, and I think it's great the guy got so much helpful information, it's just a shame anyone expected mr. bike to at least acknowledge those opinions that differed from his, other than with a blanket thankyou to the group.

Anyways, "Tis' nothing, just a scratch"

"Your ARMS off!"

"Come on you panzy!"


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

bmwuk said:


> That was fun. KevinBicycle, if you want to ride with us on the forum with your SAWEET bike, let us know. Carry a bag with a first aid kit and a cell phone with ICE listed so we know who to call.
> 
> "Yes Mrs. KevinBicycle (clearly his mother), we have good news and bad news. Bad news: His bike broke in half and he got injured. Good news: he had his reproductive organs removed from the sheered off frame so he'll never reproduce dumb *** kids that post BS posts on forums where people actually are willing to help."
> 
> How's that for rude? GOSH! And yes I would say this to you in person.


I highly doubt you would talk to me like that in person 
Seriously, you should be ashamed of yourself.
That is so *cowardly* to talk like that.
Are you on drugs?
Anyway, I don't want to feed this troll by fanning this flamers flame.

There seems to be a lot of these "type" of people on Mtbr?
Hopefully people won't just simply associate this type of behavior with all bicyclers.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

net wurker said:


> And,a thirty year vet needs to "research" a wall-goose...cmon now Kevin!


I was at Wmart heading to look at all the new spring garden stuff and seen one of those bicycles there and have never seen one before. I thought it looked pretty neat and wanted to research it.I don't keep up on all the new stuff that manufacturers come out with. I see and hear about some of the new components and stuff when I'm at the LBS and that's about it.
I've been riding for about thirty years, just about everyday even during winter and have been putting miles on the same bicycle for ten years now, so haven't been looking at any new bicycle purchases. I just thought the w-goose looked pretty neat aluminum and disc ect... so wanted to research it.
Thanks again.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinBicycle said:


> I highly doubt you would talk to me like that in person


:lol:

Name change to "KevinToughGuy" imminent.

"I KNOW YOU WOULDN'T TALK TO ME LIKE THAT IN PERSON, SON!!!!"


----------



## hummerlv60 (Dec 8, 2006)

Gotta be Allknowing


----------



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

lol! i just opened up the latest performance bicycle catalog & what do i see on the 1st page...a mongoose black diamond? is that similar to the blackcomb? anywho, thought it was funny with all the mongoose love going on


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

nachomc said:


> :lol:
> 
> Name change to "KevinToughGuy" imminent.
> 
> "I KNOW YOU WOULDN'T TALK TO ME LIKE THAT IN PERSON, SON!!!!"


Why do a few you act so much like you need to try and make some kind of personal word attack or whatever? Very cowardly you should be ashamed of it. 
Luckily most people on Mtbr seem to be very good people.


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, what a crazy thread.

Back on topic, Kevin, I used to own a Blackcomb before my current ride, a 2008 Spesh Pitch. 

I loved the Blackcomb, it was A LOT of bike for very little money. Don't listen to these elitist jerks. 

In fact, the only reason I got rid of the Blackcomb was because it unfortunately gave me a terminal case of mesothelioma and I had to have both lungs removed. It may have been a fluke with just my bike though, I say go for it, you'll love it.


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> I highly doubt you would talk to me like that in person
> Seriously, you should be ashamed of yourself.
> That is so *cowardly* to talk like that.
> Are you on drugs?
> ...


No no, seriously, trust me I'd say that in person to you drug free and all (no drugs in my system other than a few good cigars).:thumbsup:

Good luck in the next forum you visit like high performance cars with "Hey what do you think of this Yugo?"


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you, like I said, I have finished my research.

_Why always a couple of smart alec types in forums. Like the bmwuk member... He said that he acts like that off line as well? How would you like to have a neighbor like that? 
I never see people acting all smart alec off line._ Maybe people in Duluth MN are just more friendly
*I've been reading through some of the other forums on Mtbr and most everyone seems very intelligent with great ideas. Bicycle commuting, fabrication, inventing, etc...*
I guess there's just always a few smart alec types in forums.
Thankfully most members at Mtbr seem to be great people


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

Finski said:


> Wow, what a crazy thread.
> 
> Back on topic, Kevin, I used to own a Blackcomb before my current ride, a 2008 Spesh Pitch.
> 
> ...


Finski, Springfield arms XD in your avatar? I've heard they're good guns. If I'm wrong, my bad. Oh and keep your finger off the trigger, feel bad for the camera man unless that's a self portrait. Perhaps a Sig Sauer. Only H&K and Glock in my lineup.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

bmwuk said:


> Finski, Springfield arms XD in your avatar? I've heard they're good guns. If I'm wrong, my bad. Oh and keep your finger off the trigger, feel bad for the camera man unless that's a self portrait. Perhaps a Sig Sauer. Only H&K and Glock in my lineup.


It looks like a glock 19


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

BTW, this thread pwns!!!!!
xxx-treme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I was at Wmart heading to look at all the new spring garden stuff and seen one of those bicycles there and have never seen one before. I thought it looked pretty neat and wanted to research it.I don't keep up on all the new stuff that manufacturers come out with. I see and hear about some of the new components and stuff when I'm at the LBS and that's about it.
> I've been riding for about thirty years, just about everyday even during winter and have been putting miles on the same bicycle for ten years now, so haven't been looking at any new bicycle purchases. I just thought the w-goose looked pretty neat aluminum and disc ect... so wanted to research it.
> Thanks again.


So you just wanted to research it for the hell of it? No intentions of buying it. What did your research find?

Your troll-fu is weak young one, here are two reasons why

For someone who hangs out at an LBS I find it pretty odd that you aren't somewhat knowledgable in the latest tech. Unless one of those comments was untrue?

I know a few bicycle commuters(that means they ride year round like you). But even with the best, highest quality components, they wear things out pretty fast. Usually a couple years or sometimes even just a season. Anyways, these guys are pretty serious about having a bike in top working order. I find it hard to believe that someone who rides that often, doesn't require the occansional stop into the LBS to pick up some replacement parts. As you are such a good researcher I find it hard to believe that you wouldn't research the alternatives that are out there when buying a replacement part for the bike you ride every day.

Being that you are obviously interested in bikes, while you are at the LBS, either hanging out or picking up a replacement part wouldn't a bike catch your eye? If the one at wally world did, I would think one at the LBS would too. So at best, the technology on that wally world bike was 3 years old. If you were that interested in bikes you surely would have seen that in the LBS years ago.

Like I said, your troll-fu is weak.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

bmwuk said:


> Finski, Springfield arms XD in your avatar? I've heard they're good guns. If I'm wrong, my bad. Oh and keep your finger off the trigger, feel bad for the camera man unless that's a self portrait. Perhaps a Sig Sauer. Only H&K and Glock in my lineup.


I carry an XD, and love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> I carry an XD, and love it. :thumbsup:


Me too. XD9 service I also love it


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm leaning towards an XD in his avatar... i'm probably gonna pick one up in .40 or a 27 whichever fits my budget the best. i like the XD trigger pull better, the pin is already set so it feels a'lil bit more snappy, more like a single action IMO.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> I'm leaning towards an XD in his avatar... i'm probably gonna pick one up in .40 or a 27 whichever fits my budget the best. i like the XD trigger pull better, the pin is already set so it feels a'lil bit more snappy, more like a single action IMO.


:thumbsup: The additional external grip safety also makes me feel a little bit better when I slide it in the holster down the side of my legs in the morning.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> I'm leaning towards an XD in his avatar... i'm probably gonna pick one up in .40 or a 27 whichever fits my budget the best. i like the XD trigger pull better, the pin is already set so it feels a'lil bit more snappy, more like a single action IMO.


The thing that made me choose the XD was the grip was angled very naturaly. Its almost like I could be pretty accurate with it with my eyes closed.

I also highly recommend the taurus PT1911. I just got one and am amazed. It easily comparable to the $1k+ kimber 1911's and I paid a little over 500 for it.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

dascro said:


> The thing that made me choose the XD was the grip was angled very naturaly. Its almost like I could be pretty accurate with it with my eyes closed.
> 
> I also highly recommend the taurus PT1911. I just got one and am amazed. It easily comparable to the $1k+ kimber 1911's and I paid a little over 500 for it.


Kimber's are sooooooo buttery though... That's what our SWAT guys carry... no .45 allowed outside of SWAT, though...yet Backstrap safety's are good but I'm not a fan of the new "thumb" safety they put on some of this years XD's... How many safeties do you need? The G27 however will accept the magazines from my G22 though... if the need ever arises that would be a "+"... But I still lean towards that smooth pull from the XD line... looking at the subcompact after I finish my building my bike:madman:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> Kimber's are sooooooo buttery though... That's what our SWAT guys carry... no .45 allowed outside of SWAT, though...yet Backstrap safety's are good but I'm not a fan of the new "thumb" safety they put on some of this years XD's... How many safeties do you need? The G27 however will accept the magazines from my G22 though... if the need ever arises that would be a "+"... But I still lean towards that smooth pull from the XD line... looking at the subcompact after I finish my building my bike:madman:


What is the logic of no .45's allowed outside swat. I don't think they are any more or less deadly than the 40.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

ummmm... political reasons I assume. Some agencies still issue .38 revolvers:eekster: and I know of a few that are still stuck on 9mm:skep: .40 is a great round... enough power to penetrate through atleast 8 Blackcomb frames:thumbsup:


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

dascro said:


> What is the logic of no .45's allowed outside swat. I don't think they are any more or less deadly than the 40.


'cuz yer either SWAT or you're not. ha!

ps, I'm not.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> ummmm... political reasons I assume. Some agencies still issue .38 revolvers:eekster: and I know of a few that are still stuck on 9mm:skep: .40 is a great round... enough power to penetrate through atleast 8 Blackcomb frames:thumbsup:


I figured it was political BS.

I take it your not a fan of 9mm? I've done a lot of reading and it seems that with expanding bullets it's nearly the same lethality as the 40 or 45. The 357 mag being barely higher than them all.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

well, I'm not a fan of not being able to carry the right round for the job... I believe some officials are more concerned over public perception than what duty calls for... Public perception can be more negative towards a larger round, IMO.

But I have seen testing where different calibre rounds deflect or penetrate everyday objects... some tests are pretty surprising... 9mm _can_ bounce off certain windshields a few times before penetrating... same w/ car doors too (rolling down the window before opening your door for a shield, can make a big difference). Refrigerators... .380 and up can go straight through unless a huge block of cheese gets in the way... The vid was put out by LAPD I think, and it was pretty cool to see what could be used as cover and what is really only concealment,


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

Well if you have a 9mm then in case of Armageddon you can grab some bullets off of any NATO soldier. Well, not just any NATO soldier, it'd have to be one that carries a pistol in the first place.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> well, I'm not a fan of not being able to carry the right round for the job... I believe some officials are more concerned over public perception than what duty calls for... Public perception can be more negative towards a larger round, IMO.
> 
> But I have seen testing where different calibre rounds deflect or penetrate everyday objects... some tests are pretty surprising... 9mm _can_ bounce off certain windshields a few times before penetrating... same w/ car doors too (rolling down the window before opening your door for a shield, can make a big difference). Refrigerators... .380 and up can go straight through unless a huge block of cheese gets in the way... The vid was put out by LAPD I think, and it was pretty cool to see what could be used as cover and what is really only concealment,


Yeah i understand. I also remember hearing about the negativity towards any caliber called "magnum".

I'd like to see that video you mention. But I know from experience that 9mm can pentrate a refridgerator easily  . At least an old fridge that has been laying outside for a few years. Does the 45 get better penetration?


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> Kimber's are sooooooo buttery though... That's what our SWAT guys carry... no .45 allowed outside of SWAT, though...yet Backstrap safety's are good but I'm not a fan of the new "thumb" safety they put on some of this years XD's... How many safeties do you need? The G27 however will accept the magazines from my G22 though... if the need ever arises that would be a "+"... But I still lean towards that smooth pull from the XD line... looking at the subcompact after I finish my building my bike:madman:


Thumb safety? I've never seen an XD with a thumb safety. :skep: I like the Taurus PT1911 too. I've been holding out for the stainless one they're SUPPOSED to be releasing. :madman:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> Thumb safety? I've never seen an XD with a thumb safety. :skep: I like the Taurus PT1911 too. I've been holding out for the stainless one they're SUPPOSED to be releasing. :madman:


Have you seen the advertisement where they add up the price of all the features that are included in the PT1911. Its something like $1500 worth. I figured it was typical BS, but when comparing it side by side with my fathers high end kimber, there isn't much difference at all.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

This thread has officially been hijacked!


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

savagemann said:


> It looks like a glock 19


No, to me it looks like a Springfield XD. Check out the below pic and compare to the avatar. Oh and the avatar seems to suggest the guy is right handed with a dominant left eye. I have no issues with my Glock 26 in a Kydex holster. My finger is my safety.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

hummerlv60 said:


> Gotta be Allknowing


I was thinking the same thing....Did he finally get banned?


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

You guys are all wrong. 


It's an HS2000. The original version of the XD9 before Springfield bought the complany/rights to it and started stamping their own name on it. It's a great gun. 

And it was a self-portrait, I'd never point it at a person.

I'd also never be caught with a Glock. :lol:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> Thank you, like I said, I have finished my research.
> 
> _Why always a couple of smart alec types in forums. Like the bmwuk member... He said that he acts like that off line as well? How would you like to have a neighbor like that?
> I never see people acting all smart alec off line._ Maybe people in Duluth MN are just more friendly
> ...


And did you come to a conclusion after all of this research? I can't stand the suspense any longer! What bike will Kevin Bicycle buy? Tune in next episode!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Rod said:


> I was thinking the same thing....Did he finally get banned?


It looks that way. If you search for him, the only thing you can find is "allknowing1" and there aren't any posts.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

guns are bad, mmkay. silly americans and their guns.


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

Finski said:


> You guys are all wrong.
> 
> It's an HS2000. The original version of the XD9 before Springfield bought the complany/rights to it and started stamping their own name on it. It's a great gun.
> 
> ...


So I was very very close. :thumbsup: And I love my Glock. Never had one issue with it and I've put thousands of rounds through it. Great subcompact gun for me. But to each his or her own. (P.S. Wasn't lecturing, more just observing. )


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

:


saturnine said:


> guns are bad, mmkay. silly americans and their guns.


Silly Canadians and their, uh err uh...what the heck do you guys have? JK!


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

bmwuk said:


> So I was very very close. :thumbsup: And I love my Glock. Never had one issue with it and I've put thousands of rounds through it. Great subcompact gun for me. But to each his or her own. (P.S. Wasn't lecturing, more just observing. )


I was just busting Glock owner's balls. They're great guns, they just don't fit my hand the way I like.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

saturnine said:


> guns are bad, mmkay. silly americans and their guns.


Well since you decided to go there, my bet is this thread ends up locked before 3pm eastern time.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bmwuk said:


> :
> 
> Silly Canadians and their, uh err uh...what the heck do you guys have? JK!


we probably make bullets and export them. works for gas and beef.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

bmwuk said:


> :
> 
> Silly Canadians and their, uh err uh...what the heck do you guys have? JK!


polar bears?


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

bmwuk said:


> :
> 
> Silly Canadians and their, uh err uh...what the heck do you guys have? JK!


Crappy Socialized Medicine.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> Crappy Socialized Medicine.


I wish we could get some of that


----------



## Jackrabbit49er (Oct 17, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> This thread has officially been hijacked!


For the better. The XD45 is pretty awesome. A former roommate got one for 150 to 200 under MSRP. It was nice.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Rod said:


> I wish we could get some of that


I've also heard in british Columbia there are certain herbal medications that are tolerated. Is that true?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's more or less the case throughout canada. they won't send you to jail for a joint like y'all.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

dascro said:


> Well since you decided to go there, my bet is this thread ends up locked before 3pm eastern time.


This thread can't get closed by 3 pm. What if Kevin Bicycle doesn't tell us his analysis and conclusion that he's come to after doing a week of researching this topic! I have to know the rest of the story!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

saturnine said:


> it's more or less the case throughout canada. they won't send you to jail for a joint like y'all.


So wait, they won't ruin your life for using a natural herbal substance less harmful than tabacco? BUT THESE PEOPLE ARE CRIMINALS AND DERSERVE TO BE LOCKED UP. I am assuming that Canada is overrun by evil then right?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Rod said:


> This thread can't get closed by 3 pm. What if Kevin Bicycle doesn't tell us his analysis and conclusion that he's come to after doing a week of researching this topic! I have to know the rest of the story!


I agree! Kevin, we need pictures of your new sweet ride! Preferably some action shots of the bike in action!:thumbsup:


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rod said:


> I wish we could get some of that


Move to Canada.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dascro said:


> So wait, they won't ruin your life for using a natural herbal substance less harmful than tabacco? BUT THESE PEOPLE ARE CRIMINALS AND DERSERVE TO BE LOCKED UP. I am assuming that Canada is overrun by evil then right?


only get 25 years for murder, too.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> Move to Canada.


I would rather stay in the U.S., but would like to see the pharmaceutical industry be regulated a little more so people can actually afford to see the doctor instead of dying b/c they can't pay the bills. Lets try not to get this thread too derailed.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahah wtf is going on here then :thumbsup: 

this thread delivered.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> I agree! Kevin, we need pictures of your new sweet ride! Preferably some action shots of the bike in action!:thumbsup:


Some hardcore action shots of Kevin on his new ride. These have to rival the Ibex action shots we've seen too many times.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

saturnine said:


> only get 25 years for murder, too.


Hahah I knew we American's were better than you Canadiens. In American, if you are a former famous athelete, you get nothing for murder!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i hereby renounce my citizenship


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rod said:


> I would rather stay in the U.S., but would like to see the pharmaceutical industry be regulated a little more so people can actually afford to see the doctor instead of dying b/c they can't pay the bills. Lets try not to get this thread too derailed.


Healthcare isnt a right. I don't really see the need to pay anyone elses bills but my own families. The government already takes too much of my check and hands it out to other people. Besides, name one thing the government handles more effectively than private industry? Oh wait, there isn't one.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

saturnine said:


> only get 25 years for murder, too.


So more murders walking around, and no guns to stop them with. This is better how?


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm starting to get concerned for Kevin. I'm worried he bought his blackcomb, went for a ride this morning and has died when it came apart


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

dascro said:


> I'm starting to get concerned for Kevin. I'm worried he bought his blackcomb, went for a ride this morning and has died when it came apart











Nice knowin ya bro...


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

My fav pistol I own is a CZ99, in 9mm. Crvena Zastava, made in Yugoslovia imported by TD Arms. It is a spittin image of a Sig P226. I got a 226 mag and just had to file the notch a little bigger and it works in my 99. It has a chrome lined barrel, and tritium sights. It's totally ambidextrious. My favorite feature is that there is NO safety. I've prolly put 15,000 rounds through it and the barrel still looks brand new. Must be that chrome lining, like machine pistols have. You can put the hipower 9mm rounds through it at a high rate without the thing melting. She's a beauty.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Speaking of weak Troll-fu.....*



dascro said:


> So you just wanted to research it for the hell of it? No intentions of buying it. What did your research find?
> 
> Your troll-fu is weak young one, here are two reasons why
> 
> ...


There are a couple of other weak Troll-fu indicators.

1. Riding every single day in Duluth for the past 30 years? Nope. Not likely. When snow is piled up 8 feet on either side of the street and cars can barely get by? Downtown Duluth has a lot (I mean a lot) of brick streets. Brick streets and Duluth level ice and snow and sub zero (F) temps mean that you're not commuting every day for the past 30 years, regardless of your bike. Having lived in MN, I know that your drive drive has a hard time functioning around 0 degrees F. There are a lot of 0 degree days in Duluth.

2. Bikes have a lifespan. Parts have a lifespan. Your bike and your parts seem to last about 25 years longer than most peoples'. In one of the worst weather condition cities in the country.

3. Child-like communication skills and reasoning. Usually someone strong in Troll-fu communicates effectively and and spin people around in circles. You can't do that. You declined to answer people's questions when they pinned you down and kept up with the same inane mantra throughout the entire thread.

4. You amused people more than irrated them. I for one was and remain laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> 4. You amused people more than irrated them. I for one was and remain laughing at you, not with you.


That is what makes him unique as a troll. I usually lose my temper quickly with them but this guy is pretty funny. Not in a witty smart kind of way. But in an ignorance is bliss kind of way. I suggest we recommend his name to the site mods to be the offical MTBR forum clown.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Huh?*



saturnine said:


> guns are bad, mmkay. silly americans and their guns.


Are you sure you're from Canada? There are plenty of things that separate Canada from the US: Poutine, Tim Hortons, Beer Stores, the entire Provence of Quebec (no offense, just poking fun at the French) .... but not having guns? There are a lot of hunters in Canada.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*He has a point.....*



dascro said:


> That is what makes him unique as a troll. I usually lose my temper quickly with them but this guy is pretty funny. Not in a witty smart kind of way. But in an ignorance is bliss kind of way. I suggest we recommend his name to the site mods to be the offical MTBR forum clown.


A hat will cover it up, but it's a point.

MTBR Forum Jester... Sweet.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> A hat will cover it up, but it's a point.
> 
> MTBR Forum Jester... Sweet.


You guys are being d*cks to the guy. I've followed this from the start and perhaps he's a bit misguided and could very well be a 14-yr-old kid but nothing he said warrants the kind of abuse he's gotten here. This thread consists of 3 things:
1. Everybody saying the exact same thing about dept. store bikes. Yes, we get it, you all think they suck because the frames suck, the parts stuck, etc. This could've been handled within 1 page. For the record only a few Blackcomb owners posted like Kevin asked.

2. Kevin being contrary and/or lying about riding for 30 years. Whatever.

3. Everyone ripping on the guy. Again, this could've been completed in the 1st page w/ the part about dept. store bikes sucking.

I've been holding my tongue (fingers) for long enough but seriously, troll or not, Kevin doesn't deserve this kind of treatment. It's the INTERNET people!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> Are you sure you're from Canada? There are plenty of things that separate Canada from the US: Poutine, Tim Hortons, Beer Stores, the entire Provence of Quebec (no offense, just poking fun at the French) .... but not having guns? There are a lot of hunters in Canada.


sure, many guns for their intended uses. fewer handguns.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Rod said:


> And did you come to a conclusion after all of this research? I can't stand the suspense any longer! What bike will Kevin Bicycle buy? Tune in next episode!


 I'm doing research on a few bicycles and not really in a big hurry to purchase. So there's no suspense really.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I'm doing research on a few bicycles and not really in a big hurry to purchase. So there's no suspense really.


If you want some serious help you should make a new topic with the bicycles you're looking at listed. We would be able to give you some good feedback then. This thread is so off topic if you posted them here most people wouldn't even see the post.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

This research seems to be taking quite some time. Maybe you should hit up the government for a grant to help in your research. You would have to write up some proposals and such, but I bet you could come up with something, or maybe you would need to research that too. What fonts to use, what kind of paper, etc. You gotta make it look legit!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> Healthcare isnt a right. I don't really see the need to pay anyone elses bills but my own families. The government already takes too much of my check and hands it out to other people. Besides, name one thing the government handles more effectively than private industry? Oh wait, there isn't one.


So it isn't in the govt's best interest to protect the well being of its citizens? Govt. handles private industry effectively, especially since Reagan's deregulation? When did this happen? It sure has happened in the last 20 years with the huge increase in white collar crime! Have you heard of Enron, Brio, Wal-Mart, our President, the Clintons, 80's saving and loan scandel that we'll be paying for until 2030, 900 numbers swindling kids to hold their phones up to the tv and it dials the number, and tobacco? I could go on for days. I'm not a 14 year old kid who doesn't have a clue what's going on in the world. I didn't want to make this a political discussion, but I couldn't have sat quietly with that blatant attack. Hypothetically speaking, I have no clue on the numbers, but I would think most of your tax money doesn't go to other people and even if we didn't have a social healthcare program it would be nice to see health care as being affordable. Look at the profits of some of those companies and before someone tries to justify the govt interfering with a corporations earnings there's a big difference between earning nice profits and price gouging.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> Healthcare isnt a right. I don't really see the need to pay anyone elses bills but my own families. The government already takes too much of my check and hands it out to other people. Besides, name one thing the government handles more effectively than private industry? Oh wait, there isn't one.


If you want to look up something shocking check out the love canal and the taxpayers are paying for that as well.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Rod said:


> This thread can't get closed by 3 pm. What if Kevin Bicycle doesn't tell us his analysis and conclusion that he's come to after doing a week of researching this topic! I have to know the rest of the story!


I'm doing research on a few bicycles and not really in a big hurry to purchase. So I haven't found one yet..


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

pop_martian said:


> I agree! Kevin, we need pictures of your new sweet ride! Preferably some action shots of the bike in action!:thumbsup:


I'm doing research on a few bicycles and not really in a big hurry to purchase. So still searching for a nice FS bicycle.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

So I came across this pic of a mongoose. Yes, that is blood. Hopefully Kevin doesn't suffer the same fate on his mongoose!:eekster:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> So I came across this pic of a mongoose. Yes, that is blood. Hopefully Kevin doesn't suffer the same fate on his mongoose!:eekster:


Is that a real mongoose or a wally world mongoose? It looks wally world with that rear shock.

Kevin, please research what type of mongoose that is and all the details about it and the picture!!!


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

pop_martian said:


> So I came across this pic of a mongoose. Yes, that is blood. Hopefully Kevin doesn't suffer the same fate on his mongoose!:eekster:


I don't have a Mongoose.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> I don't have a Mongoose.


Are you sad today? You don't seem yourself. Not once have you asked everyone here to be nice so the world would be a nicer place. Do you own a blackcomb and were hoping we would validate your decision?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

dascro said:


> Are you sad today? You don't seem yourself. Not once have you asked everyone here to be nice so the world would be a nicer place. Do you own a blackcomb and were hoping we would validate your decision?


What's with this guy?
I don't own a Blackcomb, I was researching it and am now finished.

Yes, the Mtbr would be a nicer place with a couple less people who are smart alec and rude.
*But, I've noticed that most people on Mtbr are very nice and intelligent people.*

Thanks everyone for their input.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> What's with this guy?
> I don't own a Blackcomb, I was researching it and am now finished.
> 
> Yes, the Mtbr would be a nicer place with a couple less people who are smart alec and rude.
> ...


No, it would be a much better place without people like you...TROLLS!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> It's the INTERNET people!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

C S said:


>


I was looking for the "internet, serious business" picture but that one works just as well


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Slimpee said:


> You guys are being d*cks to the guy. I've followed this from the start and perhaps he's a bit misguided and could very well be a 14-yr-old kid but nothing he said warrants the kind of abuse he's gotten here. This thread consists of 3 things:
> 1. Everybody saying the exact same thing about dept. store bikes. Yes, we get it, you all think they suck because the frames suck, the parts stuck, etc. This could've been handled within 1 page. For the record only a few Blackcomb owners posted like Kevin asked.
> 
> 2. Kevin being contrary and/or lying about riding for 30 years. Whatever.
> ...


Thank you Slimpee,
I didn't think it would be such a big deal to a few members here for a new Mtbr member to research a bicycle. Why so eager to be rude. Maybe they have hippie drug problems or trouble at home (makes ya wonder).*Anyway, most Mtbr members seem to be very nice and intelligent.* 
I have been riding for about 30years just about everyday, even in winter, but only on the streets in the winter. Snow, -30f, windy, no big deal. In Duluth MN if you want to ride in the winter, you need to also have another bike just for winter, a winter beater. We do get quite a bit of snow, then the city plow trucks plow the streets. Southern people probably picture the city shutting down when we have a snow storm, but that really doesn't happen.The city plows the streets, sand & salt, and it's no big deal. I even ride motorcycle in the winter, but only when the streets are dry. I don't want to get all the salt on metal components. Winter bicycle riding is no big deal, it's just a bit more difficult with the traffic, because on some streets there's usually less room to more over without getting into the snowbanks.


----------



## doublebutted (Jan 6, 2008)

pop_martian said:


> So I came across this pic of a mongoose. Yes, that is blood. Hopefully Kevin doesn't suffer the same fate on his mongoose!:eekster:


Wow,thats alot of blood!Looks like the dude had a ND with his GAT .40, cool color scheme though,surprised Mongoose does not offer it as a standard offering.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> n Duluth MN if you want to ride in the winter, you need to also have another bike just for winter, a winter beater. Winter bicycle riding is no big deal, it's just a bit more difficult with the traffic, because on some streets there's usually less room to more over without getting into the snowbanks.


Word. I live in Minneapolis and have happily biked the 2 miles to work in -10 temps. People bike all year around up here!

In fact, these first few months of spring during the wet thaw represent the only time when trails are closed!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> You guys are being d*cks to the guy. I've followed this from the start and perhaps he's a bit misguided and could very well be a 14-yr-old kid but nothing he said warrants the kind of abuse he's gotten here. This thread consists of 3 things:
> 1. Everybody saying the exact same thing about dept. store bikes. Yes, we get it, you all think they suck because the frames suck, the parts stuck, etc. This could've been handled within 1 page. For the record only a few Blackcomb owners posted like Kevin asked.
> 
> 2. Kevin being contrary and/or lying about riding for 30 years. Whatever.
> ...


Obviously you haven't followed this from the beginning, otherwise you would have seen the part where everyone gave him advice in another thread before he decided he didn't like the advice and started this thread with the same exact questions.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Obviously you haven't followed this from the beginning, otherwise you would have seen the part where everyone gave him advice in another thread before he decided he didn't like the advice and started this thread with the same exact questions.


In the second thread (this one) he asked for the opinions from Blackcomb owners. If people are so offended by this guy and his posts why do you keep reading the thread and responding?


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> In the second thread (this one) he asked for the opinions from Blackcomb owners. If people are so offended by this guy and his posts why do you keep reading the thread and responding?


I'm not sure if you've read it all, but if you have you can easily see his trolling. Considering that, trolling threads usually end up in flaming, this one ended up in pretty tame harmless joking. I don't see any harm done.

Its been pretty fun IMO.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> In the second thread (this one) he asked for the opinions from Blackcomb owners. If people are so offended by this guy and his posts why do you keep reading the thread and responding?


Who said I was offended, and even if I were why would that make a difference in whether or not I read or responded to the thread?

You're the only one acting pushed out of shape. The rest of us are having fun with someone who has admitted he only wants to hear good reviews and won't listen to the experience of other members in regards to wally-world bikes. He's even jumped in and joked around too.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

301+ posts... of pure hilarity:thumbsup: we all know there's like only one Blackcomb owner who piped up in this thread... so we ALL gave him some advice for his "research" and now KevinTroll even said he completed his "research" and thanked us all for our input... So... We did our good deed and had a sh!t ton of fun w/ it Anyways if he would've been "researching" a Ventana or an Ellsworth or a Niner or etc. this thread would've turned out entirely different... And I for one am glad that he wasn't because this forum needed this type of entertainment to put us all at ease from the "....Wars" of days gone by...

Trolling Trolls get Flamed hardcore like the Troll Flamers they are...:madmax: 

this thread, however, has been very tame...


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> So I came across this pic of a mongoose. Yes, that is blood. Hopefully Kevin doesn't suffer the same fate on his mongoose!:eekster:


Eh, at least the bike looks to have survived; that's the important part.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Here's a research paper...*

I guess you missed the sticky at the top of this page:

*Dept Store bikes and Beginners* - Mongoose is one of those tested.

Why are they a bad deal?

"Because you get what you pay for. Mass-market bikes have cheaper construction than higher-priced bikes and can weigh 7 or 8 pounds more. They come in only one size, so you're not likely to get a great fit. And mass merchants can't match bike shops for quality of assembly, expert advice, and service.

Nobody makes a quality FS bike for under $1200 or so.

However, it's your $, so if it's a hefty ride that may/may not fit, with little or no service, and poor performance at best on a bike path, then you've found your ride.

Jim


----------

